# Kommt Nur Mir das so vor?



## Sorrowrain (1. September 2010)

Hey 

Also dann wollen wir mal
Kommt nur mir das so vor oder wird der Umgangston in wow mit jedem Tag schlimmer. Wenn man sich vorstellt das egal was man sagt oder tut, egal was, es ist immer jemand der dabei rum jammert. Ich möchte nur einmal in frieden einen tag WoW zocken ohne zuhören "Ey alter du boon hast ja keine ahnung von deiner low klasse schau mich an alles voll mit IMBAaccgear und als lowi schon mehr als 1K GS ZOMFGOLOLOL und schau ma mehr geld als du hab ich natürlich auch"*zück Blizzshop mount und pet*. Ist das normal? NEIN. 

Erinnert sich noch einer daran das jeden tag kinder sterben, ich glaube nicht sonst würden nicht so viele geld für sowas ausgeben. Nein damit meine ich nicht das Wir WoWler uns ne Gametimecrad kaufen. Ich möchte mal anmerken, dass wenn man sich zb einmal das Himmelsross(EUR 20,00),Panda(EUR 10,00) und noch K.T Der kleine(EUR 10,00) kauft sind das 40&#8364; für eig nix. Aber es geht ja nicht ums Geld. 

Es gab mal ne zeit wo die WoWler echt freundlich warn auch wenn man sich nicht kannte, man konnte sie etwas fragen naja und heute is es so wenn man was fragt hört man etweder "eyy alter lass mich du noob keine zeit" oda "tahaha da hat wieder so nen depp keinen plan von WoW". Persönlich finde ich es einfach schlimm oder schade das es fast nur mehr EpixXxsschreier gibt. Aber ich hoffe das das irgendwann besser wird
Und Bitte nur leute antworten die WOW SPIELEN alle andern brauchen hir kein kommtar schreiben oda voten
Jetzt noch eine kleine frage/umfrage 
So das wars
Mfg daniel


----------



## muhmuhmuh (1. September 2010)

20+10+10 sind bei mir 40€.


----------



## Sorrowrain (1. September 2010)

muhmuhmuh schrieb:


> 20+10+10 sind bei mir 40€.



Tut mir leid verschrieben


----------



## Cybereule (1. September 2010)

Es gibt viel zu wenig Optionen in der Umfrage, füge am besten hinzu:

Allgemein nicht, aber ich fühl mich in der Gilde und meinen Freunden wohl

Die Community hat meiner Meinung nach (!) nur einen schlechten Ruf

Flamer, Spamer etc. begegne ich selten

An manchen Tagen ist es schlimmer

So als Beispiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bzw: Dein Pic ist...Geschmackssache : /


----------



## iggeblackmoore (1. September 2010)

Sorrowrain schrieb:


> Hey
> 
> Also dann wollen wir mal
> Kommt nur mir das so vor oder wird der Umgangston in wow mit jedem Tag schlimmer. Wenn man sich vorstellt das egal was man sagt oder tut, egal was, es ist immer jemand der dabei rum jammert. Ich möchte nur einmal in frieden einen tag WoW zocken ohne zuhören "Ey alter du boon hast ja keine ahnung von deiner low klasse schau mich an alles voll mit IMBAaccgear und als lowi schon mehr als 1K GS ZOMFGOLOLOL und schau ma mehr geld als du hab ich natürlich auch"*zück Blizzshop mount und pet*. Ist das normal? NEIN.
> ...



Tut mir leid, aber ich spiele schon 4 Jahre WoW und lese solche Threads in regelmäßigen Abständen.
Entweder ist der Umgangston schon immer schlimm gewesen, oder er sinkt immer weiter und merkt gar nicht, dass ihr euch schon mit einem 
viel niedrigeren Umgangston zufrieden gebt.


----------



## Sorrowrain (1. September 2010)

Cybereule schrieb:


> Es gibt viel zu wenig Optionen in der Umfrage, füge am besten hinzu:
> 
> Allgemein nicht, aber ich fühl mich in der Gilde und meinen Freunden wohl
> 
> ...



das pic is aus nem film wenn du es genau anschaust is es ne schauspielerrin mir fällt der name nicht ein


----------



## Lethior (1. September 2010)

Haltet mich für verrückt, aber ich bin völlig zufrieden mit dem Umgangston in WoW.
Ich wurde noch nie beleidigt, bisher hat mich niemand über mein Equip beschwert oder über sonst was. Hab auch eigentlich noch nie mitbekommen, dass es sowas überhaupt gibt. Ich bin echt verwirrt, was die Meisten immer für Horrorgeschichten beschreiben :/


----------



## Headhunter94 (1. September 2010)

Ja das war echt mal anders = / aber kann man eig. nichts gegen machen außerdem sich nen dicken Pelz zulegen und es ignorieren bzw. wissen ,und es auch zeigen, können, dass du dem Flamer "überlegen" bist wie auch immer...
Ich versuch eigentlich immer so freundlich wie möglich zu sein und die Flamer und Leute die sich was auf Shop-Pets/Mounts einbilden sind eh Spangos ; )


----------



## Sorrowrain (1. September 2010)

Lethior schrieb:


> Haltet mich für verrückt, aber ich bin völlig zufrieden mit dem Umgangston in WoW.
> Ich wurde noch nie beleidigt, bisher hat mich niemand über mein Equip beschwert oder über sonst was. Hab auch eigentlich noch nie mitbekommen, dass es sowas überhaupt gibt. Ich bin echt verwirrt, was die Meisten immer für Horrorgeschichten beschreiben :/



auf welchem server zockst du das is von server unterschiedlich auf RP server is die stimmung meistens gut und auch wenig flames


----------



## Eraiser (1. September 2010)

Wie oft noch. *Anonymität = asoziales Verhalten.*

Die Menschen die so ein Verhalten zeigen fühlen sich halt sicher hinter Ihren Bildschirmen.


----------



## White_Sky (1. September 2010)

Nein


----------



## ercvomnil (1. September 2010)

Mich würde interessieren, wo ihr spielt? Hab solche Probleme (fast) nie, und wenn sowas mal vorkommt, sinds meist Leute von anderen Servern, die meinen, sie könnten wahllos irgendwen in der Ini flamen. Aber serverintern? Praktisch nie. Oder ich hab bisher nur sehr viel Glück gehabt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mfg erc
Tante Edith schreit grade aus dem Flur: Vl liegts an der Fraktion, die ihr spielt?


----------



## Cybereule (1. September 2010)

Sorrowrain schrieb:


> das pic is aus nem film wenn du es genau anschaust is es ne schauspielerrin mir fällt der name nicht ein


Ich hab schon erkannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Btw: Mit 4 Jahren weiss einer meiner Vorposter natürlich wie die Community zu Classic war *facepalm*...

und sign @ Petersburg


----------



## kilerwakka (1. September 2010)

sölche leute sind meistens von andre server dene ist es nähöich egal was einer vom ander severer von ihnen denkt


----------



## Sorrowrain (1. September 2010)

ercvomnil schrieb:


> Mich würde interessieren, wo ihr spielt? Hab solche Probleme (fast) nie, und wenn sowas mal vorkommt, sinds meist Leute von anderen Servern, die meinen, sie könnten wahllos irgendwen in der Ini flamen. Aber serverintern? Praktisch nie. Oder ich hab bisher nur sehr viel Glück gehabt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich spiele auf Terrordar, Blackrock da is es oft sehr arg und auf frostwolf noch härter


----------



## Cybereule (1. September 2010)

kilerwakka schrieb:


> sölche leute sind meistens von andre server dene ist es nähöich egal was einer vom ander severer von ihnen denkt



Solche Leute sind meistens von anderen Servern, denen es egal natürlich egal, was einer von einem anderen Server vor ihnen denkt. Nun mach mal bitte Strg+C und editier es, bevor die Rechtschreibflames kommen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: 





Sorrowrain schrieb:


> Ich spiele auf Terrordar, Blackrock da is es oft sehr arg und auf frostwolf noch härter


 Da brauchst du dich auch nicht wundern, Frostwolf ist der soziale Knackpunkt der WoW Realms und Terrordar macht es nach, seitdem manche Fanboys dorthin transen :=)


----------



## Sinfallon (1. September 2010)

Wenn jmd sich in der Ausdrucksweise vergreift, dann ist das auf meinem Server die absolute ausnahme. Wär ein schlechter umgangston standard würd ich gar nicht mehr zocken, egal wie nett freunde und gilde sind. Es ist ein MMO(!)RPG, also sollte sich jeder so verhalten, dass es die Allgemeinheit nicht schädigt.


----------



## Xheel (1. September 2010)

du merkst doch schon das kindische verhalten hier in diesem thread von einigen usern. also... wir werden nichts dran ändern können. ich sag nur real-id und das ganze geflame würde aufhören, aber nö... ^^


----------



## Cathan (1. September 2010)

Das Problem ist dass sich viele Dank ihres T10+ gears überlegen fühlen (dass man auch ohne festen raid bekommen kann)
Und im Dungeonfinder denken ja viele: "Die sehe ich eh nie wieder da ist es egal wie ich mich verhalte." Gerade wenn sie tank sind ist das oft zu sehen.



Sorrowrain schrieb:


> schau ma mehr geld als du hab ich natürlich auch"*zück Blizzshop mount und pet*. Ist das normal? NEIN.
> 
> Erinnert sich noch einer daran das jeden tag kinder sterben, ich glaube nicht sonst würden nicht so viele geld für sowas ausgeben. Nein damit meine ich nicht das Wir WoWler uns ne Gametimecrad kaufen. Ich möchte mal anmerken, dass wenn man sich zb einmal das Himmelsross(EUR 20,00),Panda(EUR 10,00) und noch K.T Der kleine(EUR 10,00) kauft sind das 40€ für eig nix. Aber es geht ja nicht ums Geld.


Das Argument bringen nur Idioten.
Ein 20euro Mount und ein paar pets heisen NICHT dass man mehr Geld hat sondern nur dass man das Geld für ein Item verwendet. (Das haben diese Leute nicht begriffen)


----------



## Sorrowrain (1. September 2010)

comertz_pole schrieb:


> OPFER



aha okee ja solche kommentare passen immer gut rein


----------



## gerome234 (1. September 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Mir doch egal wieviele Kinder in Afrika sterben während ich hier meine tollen comments mache
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du bist das perfekte Beispiel für Menschen, über die der TE geschrieben hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider weiß ich nicht ganz wie es zu Classic war, weil ich da nur Freunden zugeschaut habe, aber meiner Meinung nach waren die Leute zu BC ( da hab ich Angefangen) genauso Flamer wie heute. Das mit dem Blizzshop ist natürlich auch so eine Sache (Ich hasse den Blizzard Shop). Jedenfalls machen sich die unnetten Leute immer am lautesten auf sich Aufmerksam.


----------



## Progamer13332 (1. September 2010)

ich find immer lustig wenn man beleidigt wird


----------



## White_Sky (1. September 2010)

comertz_pole schrieb:


> OPFER



Schade, dass ich nicht weiß wie man reportet, ohne das man sich unwohl fühlt, etwas falsches eingegeben zu haben. -.-


----------



## Imanewbie (1. September 2010)

Auch schon zu classic Zeiten gab es flames ohne ende *an Brachland chat erinnern tu*. 

Wirklicher Unterschied:

Die Leuten wollen alles in den Popo geschoben bekommen. 

Zitate:
" Kann mir wer mal ne gute Dk-Skillung zeigen gegen Tg"
"Wo finde ich den Mob ...."
"Wer hat tw"
"Wie geht Event XY"

ich glaube ihr wisst was ich meine.

Die Leute beschäftigen sich weder mit ihrer Klasse noch mit dem Spiel noch wollen sie bei google, buffed,... nachschauen geschweigeden drüber nachdenken.

Wenn jeder mal kurz 5 sek nachdenkt bzw es mal kurz in Google nachschaut, wäre die Community glei mal 100x besser.

mfg


----------



## pharazon/anub (1. September 2010)

also dem thread ersteller kann ich nicht zustimmen, wenn ma fragen vernünftig stellt bekommt man vernünftige antworten, natürlich kommt es drauf an welche fraktion oder server, aber Bei Anub`arak (Horde) geht es eig gesittet zu



Edit: und was die Leute mir ihren sachen machen geht auch nur sie was an ( auch wenn ich auch keine ingame sachen kaufen ) und der vergleich zu afrika ist ja auch mal blödsinn, oder glaubt auch nur EINER das die nur die häfte der gespendeten Beträge sehen ?


----------



## Detela (1. September 2010)

rsydfserdgxdthzxgt45ta3wesrtf4rt6aw4e3tr457z45r6z75rwes4t64r654re3t
4r5t4re5t34werzw4r534r5ez5ertz656tsywu54ri8954ei8aetrz645rew3er5t4
a4er5t4rez6<e5dr345rz754ert4eryt5r4z67a4rz74r6za4r5e3tz643e5r5re38
4a545435trz64eraz675r4745yrz75r4ye4du4r5edr5z64r5t6r464rt54r5t45a4




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cathan (1. September 2010)

Imanewbie schrieb:


> Auch schon zu classic Zeiten gab es flames ohne ende *an Brachland chat erinnern tu*.
> 
> Wirklicher Unterschied:
> 
> Die Leuten wollen alles in den Popo geschoben bekommen.



Gleiche hier im Forum: Anstatt mal die Datenbank oder google zu benutzen: Thread erstellen und andere suchen lassen.


----------



## Annovella (1. September 2010)

Mir gefaellt der Umgangston auch nicht, die Stimmung in WoW ist aber allgemein.... aufgeheizt.


----------



## Sorrowrain (1. September 2010)

schau ich ziele mit dem thema genau auf das was die meisten nicht hören wollen auf die forumtrolle so wie der comment von (unten) das kommt mir einfach so vor wie " HEY HEY HIR BIN ICH ICH ICH ICH ICH WILL AUFMERKSAMKEIT DENN MEINE FREUNDIN GIBT MIR KEINE HEY HEY HALLO GUCK MICH AN MICH AN MICH ICH ICH" und sowas braucht man hir oder in wow nicht 

* Detela 
rsydfserdgxdthzxgt45ta3wesrtf4rt6aw4e3tr457z45r6z75rwes4t64r654re3t
4r5t4re5t34werzw4r534r5ez5ertz656tsywu54ri8954ei8aetrz645rew3er5t4
a4er5t4rez6<e5dr345rz754ert4eryt5r4z67a4rz74r6za4r5e3tz643e5r5re38
4a545435trz64eraz675r4745yrz75r4ye4du4r5edr5z64r5t6r464rt54r5t45a4




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


*


----------



## kazukifuse (1. September 2010)

Was viel schlimmer ist in WoW finde ich den Handels Chat du schreibst eine Zeilte und innerhalb mili Sekunden is dein Text weg weil so viele Spammen und das nervt..

Genau so wie in OG immer diese Kack Bots lvl 1 sind und da mit dem Teleporthack die Buchstaben in der luft oder am Boden machen is genau so ein fuck.

Und was manche Gamer an Niveau besitzen is echt lame.

Manche neulinge stehen in der Stadt und haben ne Frage und schreiben auch das se Neu sind und was kommt? geh google du boon dazu sagt man nur die leute waren selber mal los und das is kein Grund neue Spieler so zu behandeln man sollte mal härter durchgreifen find ich und mal was machen.

Blizz verdient eh genug + die 80 Mio etz wegen dem Gerichtsprozess stellt doch mal paar mehr GMS ein und stellt die in OG rein und kick Spammer sowie Bots.

Mfg


----------



## Duselette (1. September 2010)

Sorrowrain schrieb:


> Hey
> 
> Also dann wollen wir mal
> Kommt nur mir das so vor oder wird der Umgangston in wow mit jedem Tag schlimmer. Wenn man sich vorstellt das egal was man sagt oder tut, egal was, es ist immer jemand der dabei rum jammert. Ich möchte nur einmal in frieden einen tag WoW zocken ohne zuhören "Ey alter du boon hast ja keine ahnung von deiner low klasse schau mich an alles voll mit IMBAaccgear und als lowi schon mehr als 1K GS ZOMFGOLOLOL und schau ma mehr geld als du hab ich natürlich auch"*zück Blizzshop mount und pet*. Ist das normal? NEIN.
> ...



was für ein Problem hast du? das zusatzsachen geld kosten? das ein paar leute sich verbal daneben benehmen? Dass du nicht die Größe hast, darüber zu stehen oder den armen Kindern Geld zu spenden? Du bist genauso arm wie die Leute die sich laut deinen Aussagen profilieren...


----------



## Sorrowrain (1. September 2010)

Naja und was ich hir schön finden würde eine diskussion ohne flames oder verarschungen was eig nicht möglich ist


----------



## Disasterpiece (1. September 2010)

Ich versteh auch nicht was ihr für Probleme habt, und ich bin wirklich zufrieden mit dem Umgangston auf meinem Sever (Alleria)


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aeiouz (1. September 2010)

Da ich noch recht neu in WoW bin hab ich am Anfang sehr viele solcher Antworten bekommen. Doch ich versuche immer höflich zu sein. Der einzige Punkt bei dem ich sauer werde ist, wenn mich ein lvl 20 Typ mit mehr als 1k gs (add-on nur installiert weil man sonst nirgends mehr aussergildlich hin kommt) nach Geld fragt fürs mount. Ansonsten biete ich immer Hilfe an und bin auch recht nett, wurde noch nie von jemandem dem ich verusucht habe zu helfen schlecht kritisiert.
Ich versteh auch nicht warum manche Leute so reagieren.

MfG Aeiouz


----------



## Sorrowrain (1. September 2010)

weist ich vermisse das nette in wow wo man um halb 11 am abend in Og gesessehn ist an nem lager feuer und über etwas geredet hat gibst ja heute nicht mehr


----------



## Shaila (1. September 2010)

Sorrowrain schrieb:


> Hey
> 
> Also dann wollen wir mal
> Kommt nur mir das so vor oder wird der Umgangston in wow mit jedem Tag schlimmer. Wenn man sich vorstellt das egal was man sagt oder tut, egal was, es ist immer jemand der dabei rum jammert. Ich möchte nur einmal in frieden einen tag WoW zocken ohne zuhören "Ey alter du boon hast ja keine ahnung von deiner low klasse schau mich an alles voll mit IMBAaccgear und als lowi schon mehr als 1K GS ZOMFGOLOLOL und schau ma mehr geld als du hab ich natürlich auch"*zück Blizzshop mount und pet*. Ist das normal? NEIN.
> ...



Jaja, der Itemshop (Ja ich nenne es bewusst Itemshop), dass Schlimmste was sich Blizzard je hat einfallen lassen. Eine bodenlose Frechheit die aber leider im breiten Maße aktzeptiert wird, was will man machen.



Sorrowrain schrieb:


> Es gab mal ne zeit wo die WoWler echt freundlich warn auch wenn man sich nicht kannte, man konnte sie etwas fragen naja und heute is es so wenn man was fragt hört man etweder "eyy alter lass mich du noob keine zeit" oda "tahaha da hat wieder so nen depp keinen plan von WoW". Persönlich finde ich es einfach schlimm oder schade das es fast nur mehr EpixXxsschreier gibt. Aber ich hoffe das das irgendwann besser wird
> Und Bitte nur leute antworten die WOW SPIELEN alle andern brauchen hir kein kommtar schreiben oda voten
> Jetzt noch eine kleine frage/umfrage
> So das wars
> Mfg daniel



Also ich denke hier spielen immer mehrere Faktoren eine Rolle.

1. => Der Server und wie alt dieser ist
2. => Wie oft und lang man selber spielt
3. => Die Spielweise (PvP/PvE/Gelegenheitsspieler/Hardcorezocker)

Ich sage ja immer wieder, dass der Ton leidet, wenn etwas anonymer, schneller, einfacher wird. Eben das was mit Wrath of the Lichking der Fall ist. Man kann WOTLK nämlich in den unschönen Stichworten Anonymität, Schnelligkeit und Gearscore zusammenfassen. Zumindest finde ich das. Man nehme als beispiel das neue Dungeon Tool. Auf der einen Seite eine großartige Neuerung, man kommt ganz unbeschwert schnell in viele heroische Instanzen. Leider fördert dies aber auch unweigerlich Anonymität und Unfreundlichkeit. Den viele Spieler sagen sich: Die sehe ich eh nie wieder. Früher wäre das nicht möglich gewesen Serverintern, wenn man da auf Dauer einen auf "Arschloch gemacht" hat, dann war man schnell unten durch.

Das lässt sich auch auf die Schlachtfelder übertragen.

Und was die Raids betrifft. Dadurch das diese zur Massenware wurden, kann praktisch jeder hin, es gibt nicht mehr diese verschiedenen Schichten. Zu BC Zeiten erinnere ich mich, da habe ich immer die selben gesehen in den Raids, immer und immer wieder. Heute ist es eben nicht mehr so weil wirklich jeder überall hingehen kann. Dadurch hat jeder alles und eines der wichtigsten Elemente eines erfolgreichen MMOs wird außer Kraft gesetzt: Das Abgrenzen von anderen Spielern. Klingt egoistisch, aber wenn ihr ehrlich seid zu euch selbst, erkennt ihr vielleicht das es wahr ist.

Daraus entsteht dann sowas wie Gearscore und Gearscore fördert wiederrum Unfreundlichkeit, weil Gearscore im Grunde das tut was zu BC Zeiten auf den ersten Blick zu erkennen war: Nämlich wer gut ist und wer nicht. Gearscore hat nun diesen "Ersten Blick aufs Equip" in einen "Ersten Blick auf eine Zahl" verwandelt. Da aber nun so eine große Masse raidet, stößt dies auf viel Unverständniss und zurecht, denn Gear entscheidet schon lange nicht mehr über die Fähigkeiten, weil Gear ebenfalls Massenware geworden ist.

Ich behaupte weiterhin, dass durch die Blizzardpolitik der Ton zum Teil gelitten hat und nicht andersrum wie es viele oft darstellen.


Dennoch bin ich auf meinem Server insgesamt ziemlich zufrieden mit dem Ton.

EDIT: Es wurde viel falsch gemacht am Grundspielsystem in WOTLK, ich hoffe mit Cata wird es besser und im Moment sieht es so aus, sollte Blizzard so weiterziehen.


----------



## Manotis (1. September 2010)

Jo der umgangston war mal wesentlich besser aber ich kenn trotzdem noch jede menge nette Spieler auf meinem Server


----------



## Cathan (1. September 2010)

Sorrowrain schrieb:


> weist ich vermisse das nette in wow wo man um halb 11 am abend in Og gesessehn ist an nem lager feuer und über etwas geredet hat gibst ja heute nicht mehr



Such dir eine nette Gilde, die sitzen zwar meist nicht zusammen und reden, aber im Gildenchat ist immer eine gute Stimmung!


----------



## Sorrowrain (1. September 2010)

@#40 danke musste ich einfach mal sagen First good commi


----------



## Gerti (1. September 2010)

Also, was du da beschreibst ist eher die Ausnahme, sowas trifft man nur sehr selten an. 
Wenn man nur in Raidgruppen seines Vertrauens und der Gilde unterwegs ist, ist alles in Ordnung und die Chance, dass der Randomraid total daneben geht ist auch eher gering. Nur im Handelschannel oder in BGs muss man ab und zu den Kopf schütteln.


----------



## Zeperus (1. September 2010)

Ja!
Aber nicht nur in WoW ^^

Ich spiele z.B. auf XBox Live und da ist es genauso schlimm.(wenn auch nicht schlimmer)

Ich habe trotz das ich "Anonym" bin immer noch ein wenig Respekt vor anderen Menschen... was ich von einigen meiner Altersgenossen nicht sagen kann.

MFG Zeperus(15)


----------



## wowz124 (1. September 2010)

immerhin bekommt man öfters was zu lachen im 2er channel ^^ auch wenn das verhalten bei vielen echt nicht in ordnung ist liest man trotzdem oft lustige sachen von diesen flamern


----------



## Legendary (1. September 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Mir doch egal wieviele Kinder in Afrika sterben während ich hier meine tollen comments mache
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wie sich auf Buffed immer der Abschaum der Menschheit tummelt. <3


----------



## Trinovantes (1. September 2010)

Naja, natürlich gibt es ab und zu Leute, die einen dumm anreden, usw, aber, Hand aufs Herz, das ist nicht nur in Wow so. Wer häufiger in die disco geht, wird mir zustimmen, dass dort ähnliche Zustände herrschen. Da helfen meist nur 2 Dinge: entweder man is größer als der andere, (zugegebenerweise, Im Wow zweifelsohne schwer umzusetzen), wodurch nur die 2. Möglichkeit hilft: Cool reagieren. Entweder nicht ernstnehmen, oder einen Scherz machen, oder eine kecke Antwort, all das lässt die Leute meist recht schnell die Lust verlieren. 
Wobei ich persönlich es faszinierend finde, auf was für eine Sprache man hier im Forum und in Wow stoßen kann. Ich denke, ein Sprachwissenschaftler hätte hier seine wahre Freude. 
Und an den Themenersteller noch eine letzte Frage, bevor ich zum Ende komme: Schließt denn das Kaufen von diesen Haustieren für Wow, etc, das Spenden nach Afrika bzw. momentan eher nach Pakistan, aus?
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Trinovantes


----------



## daturah (1. September 2010)

Sorrowrain schrieb:


> weist ich vermisse das nette in wow wo man um halb 11 am abend in Og gesessehn ist an nem lager feuer und über etwas geredet hat gibst ja heute nicht mehr



klingt für mich nach RP.
niemand wird sich mit dir um halb 11 ans feuer setzen (außer es gibt gold).
trans halt oder such dir ne gesellige gilde.


----------



## xerkxes (1. September 2010)

1. Man erntet heute die Früchte der antiautoritären Erziehung in der Schule sowie zu Hause.
2. Beleidigungsfernsehen und sonstige, seichte Unterhaltung boomt und bringt Vorbilder hervor.
3. Empfundene Anonymität im Internet
4. WoW wurde für Shooterspieler attraktiv und für RPG-Spieler unattraktiv.
5. Man ist nicht mehr gezwungen sich in eine Gemeinschaft einzufügen um etwas zu erreichen. Heut geht man Random mit und kommt auch an sein Zeuch. Fällt man in Ungnade benennt man sich um oder transferiert auf einen anderen Server.
6. WoW wurde anspruchslos, Klassen ergänzen sich nicht mehr sondern ersetzen sich. Man kann mit der richtigen Klasse vieles alleine schaffen und sich daraufhin übermächtig und herablassend präsentieren.
7. Viele WoW-Spieler suchen Aufmerksamkeit, manche geben sich sogar selbst Komplimente oder schreiben ungefragt wieviel damage sie machen. Oder sie erregen eben Aufmerksamkeit indem sie andere Spieler gegen sich aufbringen. Die Anonymität schützt sie ja vor Lynchjustiz.


----------



## Kârtôffêl-Onyxia (1. September 2010)

Da bei man bei uns aufm Server rnd mäßig eh net weiter als Naxx 10er 1. Boss kommt, raide ich eig nur inner GIlde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und da ist der Umgangston selbstverständlich sehr angenehm! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MFG
Pala


----------



## Sorrowrain (1. September 2010)

die gm sollten mal echt den BANN-hammer schwingen


----------



## Chrisjee (1. September 2010)

*
*
Meneleus hat mal wieder fast alles gesagt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also auf Aegwynn ist die Stimmung eigentlich gut. 
Zumindest auf der Horde Seite.


----------



## Nexilein (1. September 2010)

WoW war mal ein richtiges MMORPG in dem man gemeinsam weiter kam. Es schwärmen heute noch Leute von den Classic Zeiten als man für den gemeinsamen Raid farmen musste und die Leute trotzdem nichtmal 50% der möglichen Verzauberungen auf der Rüstung hatten.
Heute geht eben alles Random und "Random" fördert eben den Egosimus. Schließlich gibt es 9 oder 24 andere Spieler die nur darauf warten einem die Rüstung wegzuwürfeln und das obwohl sie doch garnicht ganz oben stehen im Penismeter.
Mit Cata wird das aber alles besser, denn da sollen Gilden gestärkt werden und "gemeinsam" > "Egotrip" gelten.
Würden wir noch die Pisaproblematik in der Griff bekommen wäre WoW wieder der ein richtig schönes Spiel.

Guten Abend

*edit*



xerkxes schrieb:


> 1. Man erntet heute die Früchte der antiautoritären Erziehung in der Schule sowie zu Hause.


Das die 68er an den meisten Missständen schuld sind, muss ja wohl nicht noch extra erwähnt werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Benegeserit (1. September 2010)

xerkxes schrieb:


> 1. Man erntet heute die Früchte der antiautoritären Erziehung in der Schule sowie zu Hause.
> 2. Beleidigungsfernsehen und sonstige, seichte Unterhaltung boomt und bringt Vorbilder hervor.
> 3. Empfundene Anonymität im Internet
> 4. WoW wurde für Shooterspieler attraktiv und für RPG-Spieler unattraktiv.
> ...



absolut meiner meinung, ich hätte es nicht besser formulieren können.

und an den TE, ich denke es kommt auch auf den sever an, außnahmen gibt es natürlich überall.


----------



## Grushdak (1. September 2010)

Also ich empfinde das Ganze heutzutage als eine Mischung aus den Beiden ...


Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


+


xerkxes schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nur wie soll das so manch Einer verstehen, wenn er die Zeiten nicht erlebt hat 
und die heutige Umgangsart für ihn völlig normal ist?!

greetz


----------



## xerkxes (1. September 2010)

Nexilein schrieb:


> Das die 68er an den meisten Missständen schuld sind, muss ja wohl nicht noch extra erwähnt werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Heutzutage ist das die EU.


----------



## Orgoron (1. September 2010)

xerkxes schrieb:


> 1. Man erntet heute die Früchte der antiautoritären Erziehung in der Schule sowie zu Hause.



Achtung WoW spielt zwar in einer Mittelalterwelt aber im RL sind wir schon etwas weiter alter Erziehungsprofi, wenn Kinder kein benehmen haben liegt das zu fast 100 % an fehlender aufmerksamkeit und zuwendung in der Familie und nicht an fehlenden Prügeln.

Ausserdem frag ich mich immer auf was für Horrorservern ihr spielt oder macht ihr gerad das Rollenspiel "Die Prinzessin auf der Erbse"

Alles was ich aus den Verlautbarungen des TE herauslese sind Neid und Hass.

Wie man in den Wald ruft so schallt es auch zurück.


----------



## Death the Kid (1. September 2010)

Also erstmal,auch wenn das relativ belanglos ist,was habt ihr für Probleme 
mit dem Blizzard-Shop?Seid ihr neidisch oder habt ihr einfach kein Geld?
Ihr regt euch bestimmt auch auf,wenn ihr jemanden im Supermarkt seht,der
3-oder 4x so teure Sachen kauft wie ihr,hm?

BTT: Wie gesagt die Anonymität ist sehr ausschlaggebend und es erwartet
 	den Leuten auch keine Konsequenz,wenn sie mal ihren Mitspieler aufs
 	Übelste beleidigen,was soll der nette GM schon machen,einen 1/2/3-
 	Tage Bann?Es müssen ganz klar neue Maßnahmen ergriffen werden und
 	notfalls sogar harte Stragen eingeführt werden,damit sowas unterbunden
 	wird und auch die werte Spielerschaft,die sich so beschwert sollte auch mal
 	durchgreifen und nicht einfach nur zuschauen,das kann ja schlecht so weiter-
 	gehen.

Ich benutze ja selbst kaum die Iggno-Liste,weil ich es nicht einsehe Leute draufzu-
packen,selbst wenn sie mir auf die Nerven gehen.Entweder kriegen sie von einem
GM zu hören(von dem ich nicht mal weiß,ob der seinen Job sauber macht)oder ich
versuche eine Konfliktlösung herbeizuführen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist mal meine Meinung,korrigiert mich bei Rechtschreibfehlern.


----------



## ootimeplotoo (1. September 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Mir doch egal wieviele Kinder in Afrika sterben während ich hier meine tollen comments mache
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




da sag ich nur dazu aso pack 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ootimeplotoo (1. September 2010)

Orgoron schrieb:


> Achtung WoW spielt zwar in einer Mittelalterwelt aber im RL sind wir schon etwas weiter alter Erziehungsprofi, wenn Kinder kein benehmen haben liegt das zu fast 100 % an fehlender aufmerksamkeit und zuwendung in der Familie und nicht an fehlenden Prügeln.
> 
> 
> *loool man man man in was für ner welt lebst du eigentlich??!!!*
> ...


----------



## Flowersun (1. September 2010)

Headhunter94 schrieb:


> Flamer und Leute die sich was auf Shop-Pets/Mounts einbilden sind eh Spangos ; )




Was zur heiligen Frostbeule sind Spangos? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich mag den Ton der Community nich. Da kann man nix gegen machen. Ich werd aber auch nich gezwungen mit Leuten zu reden die sich nich richtig verhalten können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xerkxes (1. September 2010)

Orgoron schrieb:


> Achtung WoW spielt zwar in einer Mittelalterwelt aber im RL sind wir schon etwas weiter alter Erziehungsprofi, wenn Kinder kein benehmen haben liegt das zu fast 100 % an fehlender aufmerksamkeit und zuwendung in der Familie und nicht an fehlenden Prügeln.
> 
> Ausserdem frag ich mich immer auf was für Horrorservern ihr spielt oder macht ihr gerad das Rollenspiel "Die Prinzessin auf der Erbse"
> 
> ...



Autoriäre Erziehung hat nicht unbedingt etwas mit Prügel zu tun. Manchmal reicht auch ein hartes Wort oder wenn nichts mehr hilft eine Watschn (Backpfeife).

Ich habe einem antiautoriär erzogenem Kind (etliche Jahre jünger) aus meiner Verwandtschaft ohne beisein seiner Eltern aus einer Reflexhandlung heraus eine Watschn verpasst, da er die Angewohnheit hatte mir immer gegen das Schienbein zu treten und es dieses eine mal besonders schmerzhaft war. Er hat mich mit aufgerissenen Augen angesehen und ist an mir vorbeigegangen. Wir haben nie darüber gesprochen oder ein Wort gegenüber seinen Eltern verloren und er hat weder mir noch sonstjemanden (meines Wissens) jemals wieder gegen das Schienbein getreten. Heute ist er 19 Jahre alt, hat eine feste Freundin, einen gutbezahlten Job und eine eigene Wohnung. Zudem verstehen wir uns sehr sehr gut.

Aufgrunddessen weiß ich, dass autoritäre Erziehung einfach bessere Menschen formt, egal was überbezahlte Fachtrotteln oder liberale Linksbeter behaupten.


----------



## Nexilein (2. September 2010)

Orgoron schrieb:


> Achtung WoW spielt zwar in einer Mittelalterwelt aber im RL sind wir schon etwas weiter alter Erziehungsprofi, wenn Kinder kein benehmen haben liegt das zu fast 100 % an fehlender aufmerksamkeit und zuwendung in der Familie und nicht an fehlenden Prügeln.



Autoritäre Erziehung hat nichts mit Prügeln zu tun. Es geht darum, ob Eltern ihrem Kind in bestimmten Situationen durch ihre Erfahrung alternative Handlungsweisen aufzeigen oder es ihrem Kind selber überlassen ob der Hamster getoastet werden soll....



Death schrieb:


> BTT: Wie gesagt die Anonymität ist sehr ausschlaggebend und es erwartet
> den Leuten auch keine Konsequenz,wenn sie mal ihren Mitspieler aufs
> Übelste beleidigen,was soll der nette GM schon machen,einen 1/2/3-
> Tage Bann?Es müssen ganz klar neue Maßnahmen ergriffen werden und
> ...



Dafür braucht man keine Strafen. Zu Classic Zeiten hat man um erfolgreich zu raiden eine Menge Tränke, etc. gebraucht die sich niemand einfach mal so alleine beschaffen konnte. Ohne Gilde oder Klassenleiter wussten die Leute meistens noch nichtmal ob Intelligenz oder Beweglichkeit das bessere Attribut für einen Schurken ist.

Sobald das Spiel wieder so organisiert wird, dass man durch Gildenzugehörigkeit deutlich Vorteile hat, wird sich das Problem von alleine lösen. Denn Assigilden exisitieren nicht lange, und in normalen Gilden werden Assis nicht lange geduldet.


----------



## xerkxes (2. September 2010)

Nexilein schrieb:


> Sobald das Spiel wieder so organisiert wird, dass man durch Gildenzugehörigkeit deutlich Vorteile hat, wird sich das Problem von alleine lösen. Denn Assigilden exisitieren nicht lange, und in normalen Gilden werden Assis nicht lange geduldet.



Da durch dieses System auch in Kleinstgilden keine großen Nachteile entstehen sollen wird alles mit der Zeit seinen gewohnten Lauf nehmen. Das Spiel würde nur zum Miteinander animieren wenn die Welt hart und brutal wäre und man als Einzelgänger nicht sehr weit kommt, sprich an keine T-Sets herankommt.


----------



## Lisica (2. September 2010)

also ich bin meistens alleine unterwegs.. in random groups interessiert mich das gequatsche meistens sowieso nicht, da eh nur müll gelabert wird. Im raid geb ich acht was der raidlleiter bzw der klassenleiter zu sagen hat und das wars auch schon. hab regelmäßig mit vl ner handvoll leuten am server zu tun und bin auch ganz zufrieden so wie es ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lornorr (2. September 2010)

Sorrowrain schrieb:


> Hey
> 
> Also dann wollen wir mal
> Kommt nur mir das so vor oder wird der Umgangston in wow mit jedem Tag schlimmer. Wenn man sich vorstellt das egal was man sagt oder tut, egal was, es ist immer jemand der dabei rum jammert. Ich möchte nur einmal in frieden einen tag WoW zocken ohne zuhören "Ey alter du boon hast ja keine ahnung von deiner low klasse schau mich an alles voll mit IMBAaccgear und als lowi schon mehr als 1K GS ZOMFGOLOLOL und schau ma mehr geld als du hab ich natürlich auch"*zück Blizzshop mount und pet*. Ist das normal? NEIN.
> ...



man braucht nur eine thread im buffed forum zu erstellen, dann merkt man schnell, wie der umganston in wow ist... ;-)


----------



## tyrox09 (2. September 2010)

du hast so einen foren avatar und meckerst über den umgangston in wow?
merkste watt?^^


----------



## SonneBlock (2. September 2010)

Alle 60 Sekunden vergeht in Afrika eine Minute, bitte spenden sie.

Schwarzer Humor beiseite.. 

Ja, der Umgang ist echt unter aller Kanone. Es gibt innerhalb einiger Gilden natürlich viele Ausnahmen und durch WoW enstehen auch teilweise Interbekanntschaften die sich aufs Rl auswirken, aber im großen und ganzen ist die breite Masse einfach fürn Arsch.
Es ist: Internet.

Hier bist du Anonym und niemand kann nach Hause kommen und dir den Hintern versohlen, also lass mal die Sau raus und zeig was für dicke Eier du hast. Das ist Internet.
Die Comm in WoW ist nicht die schlimmste, im Netz gibts weitaus mehr Foren, Spiele etc in denen es noch weitaus mehr rundgeht... glaubt mir.
Findet euch damit ab, ihr könnt nichts daran ändern und fasst euch wie ich.. mal an die eigene Nase und findet heraus.. Ups da bin ich aber auch mal richtig ausgetickt. Klar, wird hier keiner von sich behaupten aber das sind dann wieder Opfer die die Anonymität im Netz ausnutzen, hier bist du immer ein anderer als daheim. IMMER. So sind wir Menschen halt, wir sind Egomonster.


----------



## Deanne (2. September 2010)

Wer freundlich zu mir ist, zu dem bin ich auch freundlich. Die Idioten, die meinen den Larry raushängen zu lassen, können mich mal, auf die lege ich keinen Wert. Igno und gut ist. 

Man sollte sich über den Ton in WoW nicht zu sehr aufregen. Das Internet ist anonym, da traut man sich eher, eine dicke Lippe zu riskieren. 
Wenn es in meinem Umfeld so zu ginge, wäre das was anderes, aber in WoW wird man ja nicht gezwungen, sich mit den Deppen näher zu befassen.


----------



## failrage (2. September 2010)

Ich habe folgende Meinung: Diejeniegen, die sich im Spiel und in Foren am auffälligsten verhalten, sind im Reallife mit 98% Garantie bedauernswerte Existenzen. So Tendenz übergwichtig, jungfräulich, unsportlich, ausgerenzt etc. Normale Menschen werden auch im Spiel ein normales Sozialverhalten pflegen. Von daher sollte man sich von den Flamern nicht provozieren lassen. Immer dran denken was da für eine gescheiterte Menschenseele am PC sitzt und das ganze akhaken.


----------



## theIGamer (2. September 2010)

Also, seitdem ich mir den Titel "Bane of the fallen King" unter mein Name-Tag einblenden darf, wird iwie nicht mehr übel mit mir umgegangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caspar (2. September 2010)

also ganz ehrlich, ich mache da andere erfahrungen als du. 
wenn man jemandem eine frage stellt, bekommt man ein 'lol du nap omg hast ja null plan' zurück? - ist mir seit classic noch nie passiert. wenn man die fragen freundlich stellt, bekommt man selbst in wow zu 99% freundliche antworten zurück, meiner meinung und erfahrung nach. machst du da vielleicht selber etwas falsch?
natürlich gibt es immer ein paar leute, die, wenn ein anderer einen fehler macht, losflamen und rummeckern, aber ein einfaches 'jo sry, hab mist gebaut. kommt nicht wieder vor' und schon ist auch da der zündstoff weg. wie man in den wald hineinruft, so schallt es auch wieder heraus. der wirklich asoziale anteil der community ist ziemlich niedrig. und selbst bei denen liegt es oft daran, wie der arbeits- oder schultag gelaufen ist. wer gefrustet ist, bei dem liegen die nerven auch eher mal blank. kann am nächsten tag schon wieder ganz anders aussehen. 
das spiel macht da einfach keine ausnahme zum normalen leben und selbst wenn man geflamed, beleidigt oder sonstwas wird, kann man da einfach drüber stehen. streit ist auch mal ganz normal, ist halt nicht immer friede, freude, eierkuchen.
also meiner bescheidenen meinung nach, ist der umgangston in der community nicht schlimmer als in den schulen, den discos/clubs oder auf dem fußballplatz.
spiele übrigens auf gilneas, falls das jemandem hilft, meine meinung einzuordnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wie dem auch sei...

mfg Caspar


----------



## Braamséry (2. September 2010)

Ich kann mich, vor allem als hunter, an zig sachen erinnern. Das wurde mit wotlk erst richtig schlimm, war zu BC schon recht gut und zu classic eig sehr gut, weil die spieler wussten dass alles passieren kann.

Als Bsp aus Woltk:

Wir sind in irgendeiner beliebeigen ini und der Tank meint, dass man schnell durch sein müsse.
Der Heal hat, aufgrund seines gears, von anfang an probleme ihn zu heilen (Ich hab zu ulduarzeiten aufgehört. Da war das Tank gear zwar zugut für heros, aber ein tank hatte eben max t8. 
Der Tank pullt fröhlich weiter, immer immer weiter. Der Heal muss in der Zeit reggen und spamt es geradzu in den chat.
Den chat nicht lesend läuft der tank weiter.
Was folgt ist klar. 
Der Tank verreckt und mault erstmal den Heiler an.
Als ich dann mit dem freudigen "War was?" Hüpfer austehe versucht er den Raidleader zu überreden, weil sowas ja scheiße sei.
Mault immer weiter rum und fliegt 20sec später aus der grp.
Klar, das lässt man nicht auf sich sitzen und spamt die gruppenmitglieder mit irgendwelchen twinks voll bis die 10 chars alle auf igno sind.

Das mal so als beispiel.
hab ich zu BC nichtmal annähernd gehabt.
Zu Wotlk kam das mehrmals vor.


----------



## Jerycho (2. September 2010)

/sign @ Caspar

Ich zocke mom auf Rexxar, und dort sind Flamepartys an der Tagesordnung ^^ 
Was ich lustig finde ist, dass manch einer sich in irgend einer Weise "beleidigt" fühlt und dann zurückflamt. Soviel zu Feuer mit Feuer ...
Warum geben die Leute dann Zündstoff und fachen das geflame nur noch weiter an ? Ich hab k.A. 
Ich halts prinzipiell so: Jeder der mir misfällt wandert auf meine igno ! Und so filter ich nach und nach die 'bösen' Buben heraus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

	(is ja jetz groß genug die Liste ^^)
Leute die mich versuchen zu flamen lass ich halt links liegen, das ärgert sie noch mehr als mich ! Und ich hab meine Ruhe ;D


----------



## Rainaar (2. September 2010)

Sorrowrain schrieb:


> Kommt nur mir das so vor oder wird der Umgangston in wow mit jedem Tag schlimmer.
> 
> Erinnert sich noch einer daran das jeden tag kinder sterben, ich glaube nicht sonst würden nicht so viele geld für sowas ausgeben.



Auch wenn Du mit dem Umgangston recht hast - wer sein Geld für was ausgibt ist jedem selbst überlassen und hat mit dem Umgangston absolut nix zu tun.

Kombiniert man es so wie Du es hier vormachst kommt dem Leser schnell der Gedanke: Ah, ein weiterer "ichhabkeineKohleundallesindgemeinzumir" Thread mit Mimimi-Umfrage. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Desmondio (2. September 2010)

Siehe Sig und du weisst wie ich dazu stehe.

MFG


----------



## Holzbruch (2. September 2010)

Sorrowrain schrieb:


> Erinnert sich noch einer daran das jeden tag kinder sterben, ich glaube nicht sonst würden nicht so viele geld für sowas ausgeben.



Hast du jemals darüber nachgedacht, dass dieser Spruch eigentlich gar nicht zieht, weil so oder so die Kinder sterben werden? 

Erinnert mich immer wieder daran, wenn jemand nicht aufgegessen hat: "kinder in anderen ländern sterben wegen hunger und du isst nicht auf"
Völlig egal ob man jetzt aufisst oder nicht, sterben werden sie so oder so.
Klar gehts dabei um was anderes, aber das Beispiel dafür ist einfach zu panne.

btT:

Manche Spieler haben ein miesen Ton, ja, aber bei weitem nicht alle. Es kommt immer darauf an, wie man seine Frage formuliert. Wenn die Frage schon voller Rechtschreibfehler und grammatikalischer Missgeschicke steckt, nimmt der Ernst oftmals schon so ab, dass man mit pampigen Antworten zu rechnen hat.
Deswegen immer freundlich und von den unfreundlichen Leuten nicht beeinträchtigen lassen.

Zur Not fragt man halt im Handelschat, was bei mir aufm Server des öfteren getan wird, was zwar auch nicht so richtig ist, aber grob gesehen wird ja mit Informationen gehandelt.


----------



## Littletall (2. September 2010)

Es kommt stark auf den Server an...ich bin von meinem alten Server geflüchtet, da dort in Random Instanzen (der Realmpool war auch heftig) und im Handelschannel der schlimmste Flame drin war. Auf meinem jetzigen Server ist es weitaus besser.

Ich habe trotzdem "Nein" angeklickt. Mir gefällt der Umgangston nicht, da die Leute kaum noch miteinander reden. Ich spiel auch häufig mit meinem Freund zusammen und er jammert mir immer lautstark die Ohren über andere Spieler voll. Ich hab ihm schon über 20mal gesagt "Sag das nicht mir, sondern ihm!". Wozu haben wir einen Chat?

Ich glaub aber auch, dass viele Leute, die Neulinge sind oder eine Weile nicht mehr gespielt haben, schon eine recht große Angst haben, irgendwas zu sagen oder zu tippen, aus Angst geflamt zu werden.

Ich hab glücklicherweise auf meinem jetzigen Server/Realmpool noch nie wirklich echte Flames gesehen, das wortlose Leaven ist da eher die Regel. Aber ich bin mit beidem unglücklich.

Ich muss sagen, ich bin auch mal wortlos geleavt...da hatte ich einfach keinen Bock mehr auf die Gruppe..die war wirklich fürchterlich.


----------



## Epicor (2. September 2010)

Ich denke, der Umgangston in WoW ist nicht wirklich viel schlimmer, als der derzeitige Umgangston im echten Leben ^^

In Zeiten, wo man auf der Straße von Jugendlichen angepöbelt wird, weil man ihnen als Nichtraucher keine Zigarette schnorren will/kann, wundert mich in WoW nix mehr ^^
Glaub nid, dass der zwischenmenschliche Umgang nur im Spiel schlechter geworden ist -.- leider...


----------



## Urinstinkt (2. September 2010)

Also mal genaz ehrlich, oft ist es doch echt so '' Wie du mir, so ich Dir''.

Wenn man sich selbst gut bzw. angemessen benimmt, wird man in den meisten Fällen auch so behandelt. 

Ich bin auf Seiten der Allianz auf Aegwynn voll und ganz zufrieden, bis auf den Tradechannel vielleicht...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




MfG
Urinstinkt


----------



## Darkblood-666 (2. September 2010)

Ich krieg zwar durchaus mit dass der Umgangston bereits seit BC stetig schlechter wird, aber ich hab damit kaum Probleme. In all den Jahren wurd ich vielleicht ca. 10-15 mal grundlos persönlich beleidigt ingame.

Wenn ich vor die Tür gehe kommt das auch schon mal vor, ich kann die Beleidigung als das ansehen was sie ist. Entweder hat der jenige der beleidigt irgendwas zu kompensieren oder er will einfach nur provozieren.
Wenn man darauf reagiert hat man das Spiel verloren. Ganz einfache Kiste. Beleidigungen aussprechen die wirklich weh tuen, das können nur Leute die einen auch kennen.


----------



## Rywm (2. September 2010)

Ich bin auch zufrieden mit der Community, klar manchmal ist ein schwarzes Schaf dabei, aber im großen und ganzen hab ich viele nette Menschen kennengelernt. Ich mach mir nichts merhr draus, falls mich einer anflamed, sein Problem, nicht meins, ich spiel entspannt weiter! Und diese Idioten die da rumflamen treff ich jeden Tag auch in der Bahn und früher in der Schule, das ist kein WoW spezifisches Problem.

Und wenn Leute sich im Blizzard Shop was kaufen, sterben auch nicht mehr Kinder als sonst, andre kaufen sich dafür unnötig teure Klamotten oder PC Teile oder stecken das Geld in Reisen. Ist doch egal wofür die Leute ihr verdientes Geld ausgeben, fast 1/3 davon gibt man eh ab und hilft damit weniger glücklichen Menschen und die wenigsten Organisationen (es gibt auch positive ausnahmen!) denen man Geld geben könnte leisten wirklich die Hilfe die nötig ist, die machen die Kinder nur noch mehr abhängigvon den Hilfsgütern aus dem Westen. Aber was Geld spenden oder nicht mit dem Umgangston in WoW zu tun hat ist mir eh schleierhaft.


----------



## lexaone (2. September 2010)

Ich habe ca. 10 Monate nicht gespielt und meinen Account vor wenigen Tagen wieder aktiviert. Der Umgangston ist eindeutig in diese Zeit schlechter geworden. Aber viel schlimmer ist das Addon "GearScore"....so einen Bullshit habe ich selten gesehen. Mein Gear war damals als ich aufhörte ICC ready....jetzt braucht man eine dicke GEARSCORE für den normalen 10er...(also braucht man nicht because of dmgbuff und nerfs, aber niemand nimmt einen mit)...ich habe nun den Server gewechselt um mit alten Gildenfreunden zusammen zu zocken. Da weiß man wenigstens das GearScore nicht alles ist.

Insgesamt ärgere ich mich fast meinen Account wieder aktiviert zu haben....

Den Blizzard Shop finde ich nicht so schlimm. Jeder darf sein geld ausgeben wofür er mag.


----------



## Fremder123 (2. September 2010)

Ich muss ehrlich sagen (und hab das bereits mehrfach an anderer Stelle getan), dass ich wirklich nicht nachvollziehen kann, was manche so für schlechte Erfahrungen machen. Bei uns herrscht eigentlich meist ein normaler Umgangston, auch im /2. Klar geht es auch mal etwas rauher oder "kindischer" zu, aber da ist mancher Kommentarbereich (siehe z.B. die Kommentare auf BILD online zu manchen Artikeln, da stehen einem die Haare zu Berge) wesentlich schlimmer. Ich spiele aber auch auf einem RP-Server... RP wird zwar wenig betrieben, aber es scheinen sich auch recht wenig echte Deppen bei uns rumzutreiben. Auch in den Instanzen geht es meist sehr friedlich zu, also schein ich auch mit dem Realmpool Glück zu haben, obwohl da auch "normale" PvE- und PvP-Server sowie französische Realms drin sind.

Also bin derzeit recht zufrieden mit "meiner" Community und klammere mich darum auch eisern an meinen Server... wir sind zwar nicht so imba wie manch anderer, dafür kann man mit den Halb-Imbas bei uns aber meist vernünftig reden - und das ist mir tausendmal wichtiger.^^


----------



## Norua (2. September 2010)

Ja es wird viel zu viel geflamed was nicht daran liegt das man es einfach nicht tun könnte.
In meiner Wohngegend leben viele alte Menschen (soll kein Vorwurf sein) von denen ich viele unter der Woche sehe.
Und auch bei denen "Dies und das ist kacke", "mi mi mi hier", "der und das ist ein Idiot", ich kann alles besser, 
diese Leute mag ich nicht aus dem und den Grund, usw...

Sie tun es nicht weil sie etwas ändern wolln sondern weil sie nix besseres zu tun haben oder sonst keiner mit 
ihnen redet wenn sie nicht mit 90 dzB ihre Meinung kund tun.

So ähnlich seh ich das hier:
Der gedankengang eines Tanks in Vio:
*mimimi meine Frau/Freundin/Chef hat mich heute angeschrien*
*Oh der Priester hat keine mats dabei und Bufft nur Aud und Wille den mach ich jetzt fertig! Als Tank voten die mich eh nicht rauß!*

"Ey Priester buff mal Schattenschutz!"(ich gehe hier mal davon aus das nicht der Void oder das Auge kommt und der buff in diesem Fall so sinnvoll ist wie
Unterwasseratmung)

Der gedankengang des Heilers:
*Puh die Arbeit heute war anstrengend, mal ne entpannte Runde heilen*
*hmm verdammt, keine Kerzen mehr..... Egal, Singlebuffen*

"Sry keine Mats dabei, aber das brauchst hier eh nicht"

Und schon gehts los....
Tank: "Buff, du [insert random Beleidigung hier]"
Priester: "Der hält nur 10 min das ist mir zu anstrengend für ne 5er Hero"
Tank: "[insert random Beleidigung hier]"
Priester: *Ich komme gerade von der Arbeit, das tu ich mir nicht an*

Entweder verlässt erst der Tank die Gruppe oder der Priester oder wenn sie nicht gewhipt sind Flamen sie noch immer.

Der Priester hätte einfach nur buffen müssen oder der Tank drauf verzeichten, aber sie wollten ja lieber streiten......

Wenn ich jetzt an Stelle des Priesters währe hätt ichs über mich ergehen lassen und gebufft aber nicht um dem Tank seinen Schnuller zu geben
sondern weil ich aus "Erfahrung" weis wo das hinführt.

Fazit: Viele flamen weil sie glauben sie währen auf einer Position wo ihnen keiner was anhaben kann, weil sie ihren Frust abbauen wollen,
sonst keiner mit ihnen kommuniziert, aus Langeweile um zu sehen wie der andere reagiert, ect, ect.....

Lösung: Die Idee mit den Realnamen hätte das ganze sicher eingegrenzt aber in der Form unpassend....

Andere Lösung: Beim einmaligen Login muss man sich einen Charakter aussuchen dessen Namen man sich nur einmal aussuchen kann (sowas wie Benutzername^^)
und egal mit welchen Char man Online ist es wird im Forum/Spiel angezeigt "Twink von xy" angezeigt. Wird es so nicht geben und auch keine Optimalste Lösung

In dem Sinne viel Spaß beim spielen
MFG Norua

P.S.: Ich übernehme keine Haftung für Rechtschreibfehler. Eltern haften für ihre Kinder!


----------



## Vadesh (2. September 2010)

Zu Classiczeiten war die Community auch nur auf RP-Servern wesentlich besser. Ich habe "damals" nur auf RP-Servern wie Silberne Hand und Ewige Wacht gespielt. Einmal auf einem PvP-Server einen Twink erstellt und nach 15 Leveln wieder gelöscht. Die Beleidigungen im Handelschannel, die ich da erlebt habe, waren unter aller Würde.


----------



## KingNothing22 (2. September 2010)

Also ich muss euch ehrlich sagen ich hatte bisher ein(!!!) Mal wo sich jemand im Ton vergriffen hat. 

Ich spiele auf Wrathbringer/Horde Realmpool Raserei/frenzy. es kam wie gesagt genau einmal vor, dass ich Probleme hatte. Und das war mit einem Paladin von KdV der darauf beharrte in HdR mit ner Argentumlanze herumzurennen. Als wir ihn darauf hingewiesen haben kam nur FU-kick doch...

Ansonsten habe ich eigentlich keine Probleme mit dem Umgangston in WoW. Klar gibts auch bei uns dieses anale [Fähigkeit] gespamme aber wenn mich das stört geh ich eben einfach aus der Hauptstadt oder schalte den Chat aus. Meistens kann mans aber auch gut einfach ignorieren...


----------



## Thelda (2. September 2010)

Es war auf keinen Fall immer so, auch wenn es keiner glaubt, aber vor 3 Jahren haben sich Spieler gegenseitig geholfen, ohne dass sie Ihren gemeinsamen Chat auch in grün lesen konnten. Heute würde doch jeder sofort Witze machen, wenn einer nach Hilfe fragt. Bzw. schon die Art und Weise, wie Leute nach Hilfe fragen, ist schon ganz unten angekommen. "Haste mal 100 Gold?" hört man andauernd in den Hauptstädten. Außerdem gab es damals auch so etwas wie eine Ordnung, da der Weg bis Level 60 deutlich weiter war als heute das gesamte 1-80 Paket mal 2. Es gab keine Tools, die einem jedes Quest abgenommen haben und auch sonst wenig Helferlein, die das Spiel, wie man auf neudeutsch so schön sagt, zum "faceroll" werden ließen. Also war Hilfe auch noch etwas Besonderes und Notwendiges. Selbst in großen Gilden wurde gegrüßt, wenn man ins Spiel kam und heute grüßen sich die Leute bei einer Gruppeninstanz über das Tool nicht mal mit 1 Satz. Früher hat man schon mal eine halbe Stunde nach einem passenden Mitstreiter gesucht, so dass man ihn am liebsten umarmt hätte, wenn er dann auftaucht. Früher war das Spiel einfach noch etwas komplizierter, zum einen weil die Spieler wenig Erfahrung hatten, zum anderen weil Blizzard die meisten Hilfen nur eingeführt hat, weil das Spiel so komfortabler wird. Jetzt ist alles einfach und jeder weiß, dass das so ist und so leidet die Atmosphäre zwangsläufig etwas.


----------



## Cartman666 (2. September 2010)

Die WoW Community ist halt (leider) ein Querschnitt durch die Gesellschaft. Normalerweise umgibt sich jemand mit einem IQ über 100 nicht mit den RTL Nachmittagsprogrammguckern, in WoW laufen die aber haufenweise rum.

Früher, als Computerspiele allgemein und Onlinespiele speziell noch etwas für Freaks waren, hatte man diese Leute nicht in der Masse im Spiel.

Noch schlimmer sieht es übrigens bei kostenlosen Spielen (Browserspielen) aus, wenn die bekannter werden geht es noch schneller bergab.


----------



## Aki†A (2. September 2010)

der schlechte umgangston fing an, als der dungeonfinder eingeführt wurde

auf bg's wurde man schon immer fertig gemacht als "noob"(weils da schon immer serverübergreifend war), aber seit es den dungeonfinder gibt is man praktisch nur noch serverübergreifend unterwegs auser beim questen und raiden

und weil man den leuten nicht mehr begegnen kann benimmt man sich scheiße, weil man die leute ja eh nie wieder sieht...

früher wars nich so, du konntest nich einfach jemand aus deiner gruppe kicken, leaven oder flamen weils nen wipe gab, weil man der/den person/en mal wieder zufällig übern weg läuft oder in den selben raid kommt( was ja nicht mehr passiern kann bzw. nur sehr selten seit dem dungeonfinder )

leider hat sich dieses verhalten dann auch beim normalen spielen(sprich beim questen, farmen, raiden) verbreitet, weil die leute sich dran gewöhnt haben so "zu reden". 


früher hatte wow echt ne freundliche community 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber grade seit wotlk wirds immer schlimmer und man wird wegen jedem dreck geflamed


----------



## Jepharin (2. September 2010)

Also bei mir ist es immer ganz schlimm, wenn man PvP macht, v.a. im Arathibecken, wos halt mal drauf ankommt, das die Leute zusammenarbeiten und nicht blöde rumgimpen. Die einen möchten Action und suchen die bei den Gegner, die anderen regen sich darüber auf, weil wir ja schon eig. 3 Flaggen haben und die nur noch deffen müssten. Möchte man mal taktische Vorschläge bringen, musst man gleich "sein Maul halten". Klar das dann die Stimmung im Team am Kochen ist. Ich hab nix gegen einen lose, wenn der Gegner wirklich besser war. Aber meist verlieren wir das BG einfach aufgrund fehlender Koordination und dem Unmut einiger Leute an einem Strang zu ziehen. Das nervt ^^


----------



## Frotel (2. September 2010)

Also ich Spiele seit denn 05.01.2006 auf Malygos, und kann mich nicht beklagen.


----------



## Minorjiel (2. September 2010)

Lethior schrieb:


> Haltet mich für verrückt, aber ich bin völlig zufrieden mit dem Umgangston in WoW.
> Ich wurde noch nie beleidigt, bisher hat mich niemand über mein Equip beschwert oder über sonst was. Hab auch eigentlich noch nie mitbekommen, dass es sowas überhaupt gibt. Ich bin echt verwirrt, was die Meisten immer für Horrorgeschichten beschreiben :/



/sign

Geht mir genauso...und das Resultat ist, dass ich mich jedesmal mit zittriger Hand als Tankanfänger im Dungeonbrowser anmelde. Beschimpft worden bzw. oder negatives Feedback habe ich bislang aber erst einmal bekommen. 

Ich glaube in de Foren werden auch ganz gern die Sachverhalte etwas überspitzt dargestellt und natürlich überwiegend die negativen Erfahrungen in den Vordergrund gerückt. Das Blöde dabei ist, dass dadurch die Sichtweise auf das Spiel verzehrt wird!


----------



## Brillenputztuch (2. September 2010)

Was soll man dazu schreiben.

Es heisst ja immer früher war alles besser zu Vanilla auch die Umgangstöne...Es wird immer iwelche Leute im Spiel geben, die denken, dass Sie was besseres ingame sind,
weil Sie XYZ schon gelegt haben und voller Stolz auf dem Bankdach OG oder Brücke IF Posen und alle beschimpfen. Sowas gab, gibt es und wird es immer geben. Wenn einem der Ton
von wem nicht gefällt ( /2 Flame etc.) einfach auf die Igno packen und basta. Schon sieht man die "verbalen" Entgleisungen nihct mehr.


----------



## Caspar (2. September 2010)

Aki†A schrieb:


> auf bg's wurde man schon immer fertig gemacht als "noob"(weils da schon immer serverübergreifend war)




sry für das offtopic, aber -> nö, war nicht schon immer serverübergreifed o0

was nicht heißt, das der ton realmintern in BGs besser war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MoK (2. September 2010)

Sinfallon schrieb:


> Wenn jmd sich in der Ausdrucksweise vergreift, dann ist das auf meinem Server die absolute ausnahme. Wär ein schlechter umgangston standard würd ich gar nicht mehr zocken, egal wie nett freunde und gilde sind. Es ist ein MMO(!)RPG, also sollte sich jeder so verhalten, dass es die Allgemeinheit nicht schädigt.



Nope nur ein MMO


----------



## Kovacs (2. September 2010)

ja, der Umgangston ist inzw. dermaßen unterirdisch, dass selbst ein Rückzug in Gilde / Freundeskreis das tägliche Flamegewitter nicht mehr ausblenden kann. Unerträglich ist es inzw.
Geld im Shop lassen soll doch jedem selbst überlassen sein. Wenn ich auf dem Rummelplatz heute bereits mehr als 4€ für die Achterbahn ausgebe, habe ich auch nix (physisches) davon, außer 2-3 min Spaß. Ebenso Kino, Theater, etc., also das man ja "nix bekommt" für sein Geld ist etwas komische Argumentation. Als ob wir immer einen physischen Gegenwert für unser Geld erhalten würden (was man anfassen kann).
Ob die Hottehüs den Preis wert sind, steht auf einem ganz anderen Blatt.


----------



## Haramann (2. September 2010)

Es gibt nette Leute und eben ein paar von deinen genannten. Ist ja im RL auch so. Und im RL lungert man ja auch selten mit wildfremden Leuten rum. Gilde und Freunde sind wichtig im Spiel, aber es gibt auch viele nette Spieler


----------



## Archiebald (2. September 2010)

Leider werden wir (außer vllt die Ignore-Liste zu nutzen und/oder das Ein oder Andere zu überlesen) keine wirkliche Lösung finden. Es sind einfach zu viele Faktoren, die da reinspielen. Ich selbst spiele seit der US Closed Beta, habe jede weitere Beta mitgemacht und am EU-Releaseday weitergespielt. Klar, dort gabs dann reihenweise Leute, die eben nicht die Beta gespielt haben und noch nicht wussten, wo der Hase langläuft. Selbstverständlich hat man denen aber (sofern die Bitte darum ersichtlich war) geholfen - damals sind aus solchen Geschichten sogar (in-Game)Freundschaften oder Gilden entstanden.
Als man früher mal einen Twink auf einem der "neueren" Server erstellt hat, hat man schon damals ein ganz anderes Niveau vorherrschen sehen - oftmals fragte man sich sogar, ob die Spieler auf den Realms überhaupt Menschen seien, weil das Niveau so gering war. Entsprechend froh war man dann, wieder mit seinem Main-Char und seiner Gilde auf einem "Oldschool-Server" zu sein.
Selbst diese, ich nenns mal "Gesetzmäßigkeit", kann heute nicht mehr angewandt werden. Durch quasi uneingeschränkte Charaktertransfers verschiebt sich das Gesamtbild total.

Grundsätzlich habe ich auch kein Problem damit, weiter "schlechteren" oder besser gesagt weniger Erfahrenen Spielern zu helfen, da auch ich mit Sicherheit nicht perfekt bin und auch mal Hilfe brauche - darum geht es aber nicht.

Viel mehr sollte sich jeder Spieler fragen, ob es der richtige Weg ist andere Spieler teilweise grundlos zu beleidigen oder fertig zu machen - zu 99,99% der Fälle sitzt ein *Mensch* einem über die Weiten des Internets gegenüber, Anonymität hin oder her.
Klar, es gibt wie bereits auch in diesem Thread schon angesprochen gesellschaftliche Spannungen - nur Frage ich mich, warum mein Nachbar (Orthopäde mit eigener Praxis und Mannschaftsarzt in einem Profifußballverein) mit einfachen Leuten, wie ich es bin oder auch unsere anderen Nachbarn sind auskommt. Okay, das Beispiel ist nicht gerade ideal, da ich mich nicht zu den weiter oben im Thread angesprochenen "RTL-Nachmittagsprogrammguckern" zähle, aber ich hoffe ihr könnt verstehen, was ich meine.
Prinzipiell sind doch die intelligenteren unter uns ein Stück weit in der Pflicht, es nicht ausarten zu lassen. Ich habe auch vollstes Verständnis dafür, dass ein Fass irgendwann überläuft, schließlich ist mir das auch schon passiert.

Bevor ich mich aber weiter hier verrenne und noch anfange die gesellschaftlichen Probleme in Deutschland zu erörtern höre ich lieber auf und überlasse das den Spezialisten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Abschließende Worte: In einer Gemeinschaft ist das Miteinander essenziell - und ihr wisst wie es heisst: Wer frei von jeglicher Schuld ist, der möge den ersten Stein werfen..oder so ähnlich..ich bin nicht gerade gläubig..also verzeigt mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saberclaw (2. September 2010)

"Nein" -  aber ich danke Blizzard für die Ignore-Fukntion.
Leute labern lassen ist effektiver als sie belehren zu wollen, sowohl für die und fürs eigene Seelenheil :-)
Wenns zu bunt wird gibts ja noch das Ticket.


----------



## Kovacs (2. September 2010)

ja, aber diesen Zustand haben wir inzw.... die "klügeren" haben immer nachgegeben, versucht es zu ignorieren oder channels auszublenden, komplette Verweigerung der rnd Gruppen, etc.,
aber damit haben wir denen das Feld überlassen, die sich scheinbar nicht mit normalen Umgangsformen in eine Gemeinschaft einfügen können.


----------



## xerkxes (2. September 2010)

Archiebald schrieb:


> Leider werden wir (außer vllt die Ignore-Liste zu nutzen und/oder das Ein oder Andere zu überlesen) keine wirkliche Lösung finden.



Lösen könnte man es schon, man könnte mit einem Schlag die Umgangsformen in WoW verbessern nur wäre diese einzige Möglichkeit unpopulär und einschneidend: Accountoffenlegung.


----------



## Wealhþeow (2. September 2010)

Ich denke, dass wir das Problem nicht mit einem Thread lösen werden bzw. wenn wir uns aufregen. Mein Vorgehen ist folgendes:

1. Als Tank habe ich ein schönes Makro gebaut nach dem Motto: Ich pulle hier, spiele die Instanz zügig aber lasse mich nicht stressen. Wer meint, dass dies nicht in Ordnung ist, liegt im Staub oder geht besser freiwillig gleich. Nicht böse gemeint, nur Vorsicht.
2. Wer flamed wird zurückgeflamed, dann ist meist Ruhe. Sonst: ignore
3. Wer freundlich zu anderen Spielern ist, bekommt meistens auch eine nette Antwort. Ich begrüße und verabschiede mich beispielsweise grundsätzlich aus random Instanz-Gruppen, auch wenn das kaum jemand sonst macht.
4. Suche Dir eine nette Gilde (simple but true).
5. Dickes Fell zulegen.


----------



## schwarza (2. September 2010)

Ich finde eher das Verhalten bei vielen Spielern dreist und einfach unangenehm. Sagen tun viele Leute nix dazu, weil sie eigentlich genau wissen, das Sie was falsches tun. Ich meine so Dinge wie, 
-Suche für PDK 25 Item XY locked, aber dann nichtmal TS notfalls anbieten oder iwas Richtung Raidlead machen
-Oder Palas die auf DBW würfeln und dann noch argumentieren wie geil der Procc ist
-Oder Leute die einfach abhauen und einen Raid im Stich lassen, nur weil Sie ein Item bekommen oder eben nicht bekommen haben
-Oder das Aufstellen der Lootregeln, wenn dann plötzlich das Wunsch-Item gedropped ist
-Oder das Nicht-Akzeptieren von Spielern, die wenig Erfahrung haben und diese dann flamen, weil Sie dann einen bestimmten erfolg nicht bekommen
usw.

Also eher das Verhalten, hauptsache ich hab meinen Loot und meine Erfolge und wenn mir einer im Weg steht, dann wird er geflamed oder ich hau einfach ab. Das beobachte ich schon die ganze Zeit, sind aber auch nicht alle Spieler, aber oft bei Randomraids viele dabei.

Aber kann man ganz einfach umgehen, indem man erstens seine eigenen Raids macht, Stammgruppen bildet für Progress und so chillig und locker in einer netten Runde zockt, wo sich jeder den Loot gönnt und jeder an den gleichen Erfolgen interessiert ist und man gemeinsam dran arbeitet.


----------



## Wealhþeow (2. September 2010)

schwarza schrieb:


> Aber kann man ganz einfach umgehen, indem man erstens seine eigenen Raids macht, Stammgruppen bildet für Progress und so chillig und locker in einer netten Runde zockt, wo sich jeder den Loot gönnt und jeder an den gleichen Erfolgen interessiert ist und man gemeinsam dran arbeitet.



/signed!


----------



## Chrisjee (2. September 2010)

> wenn nichts mehr hilft eine Watschn (Backpfeife).


Klar mit Gewalt geht eben alles. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn deine Frau mal meckert, verpass ihr einfach eine!
*hust*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Starfros (2. September 2010)

Sorrowrain schrieb:


> Erinnert sich noch einer daran das jeden tag kinder sterben, ich glaube nicht sonst würden nicht so viele geld für sowas ausgeben. Nein damit meine ich nicht das Wir WoWler uns ne Gametimecrad kaufen. Ich möchte mal anmerken, dass wenn man sich zb einmal das Himmelsross(EUR 20,00),Panda(EUR 10,00) und noch K.T Der kleine(EUR 10,00) kauft sind das 40€ für eig nix. Aber es geht ja nicht ums Geld.



gegen argumentation : In erster linie würde ich die Abokosten dahin stellen und sagen das es sinnlos und für Nix ist.
Besser gesagt gaaaanz schlechtes Beispiel. Nochmals ,wer sich die Pets und Mounts leistet soll damit leben und gut.

Der Umgangston war auch schon zu BC Zeiten nur nicht so häufig. 
Die meisten meinen auch das WoW eine Art Freund/in ersatz ist.... um so länger man beisammen ist um so unschöne der Ton.

Kann dich verstehen aber was nützt es DIR darüber hier im Forum zu reden, du stößt sowieso auf Taube Ohren.
Schreibe Tickets mit Auszügen aus dem Chat und kack die leute an wenn du dich beleidigt fühlst. 
Ob man da was erreicht oder nicht ist doch egal aber ich denke das man mit solcher Vorgehensweise eher was erreichen könnte als hier in einem Forum darüber zu diskutieren.


----------



## Starfros (2. September 2010)

xerkxes schrieb:


> Lösen könnte man es schon, man könnte mit einem Schlag die Umgangsformen in WoW verbessern nur wäre diese einzige Möglichkeit unpopulär und einschneidend: Accountoffenlegung.



Wo ja viele dagegen waren .................... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## arkono (2. September 2010)

falls das schon jmd vor mir geschrieben hat entschuldige ich mich für doppelpost:

Zum Panda: ja ich habe ihn mir gekauft, blizzard hat das ganze geld das sie durch den panda eingenommen haben, kindern gespendet die in not sind.Wer ein wenig suchen möcht kann den Beitrag auf Heise.de finden.

Etwas muss man Blizzard doch guthalten, sie denken nicht immer nur an sich und ich bereue nicht dass ich 10 Euro für den Panda ausgeben habe


----------



## Peloquin (2. September 2010)

Sorrowrain schrieb:


> Hey
> 
> Also dann wollen wir mal
> Kommt nur mir das so vor oder wird der Umgangston in wow mit jedem Tag schlimmer. Wenn man sich vorstellt das egal was man sagt oder tut, egal was, es ist immer jemand der dabei rum jammert. Ich möchte nur einmal in frieden einen tag WoW zocken ohne zuhören "Ey alter du boon hast ja keine ahnung von deiner low klasse schau mich an alles voll mit IMBAaccgear und als lowi schon mehr als 1K GS ZOMFGOLOLOL und schau ma mehr geld als du hab ich natürlich auch"*zück Blizzshop mount und pet*. Ist das normal? NEIN.
> ...



Hi Sorrowrain,

nein Du liegst definitiv richtig mit deiner Vermutung. Aber schau dich doch auch mal im RL um.

Solange die Leute in gewissen Wertesystemen dazu gezwungen sind sich angemessen zu verhalten, tun sie es auch. Darüber hinaus allerdings herrscht in der Regel kraut und rüben. Das fing bei uns in der Firma mit dem Thema an, das man bis in die Vorstandsetage jeden duzen darf. Und es gibt nicht umsonst die Floskel: Es ist leichter zu sagen DU Arschloch als SIE Arschloch.

Weiterhin ist das eine Sache die ich schon lange beobachte im Internet. Wenn ein Medium wie das Internet mit seinen lächerlichen Netiquetten regelrecht dazu animiert sich wie die Wildsau zu verhalten, dann hat man nur zwei Möglichkeiten.

A: Man lernt damit zu leben
B: Man steigt aus dem Thema Internetdiskussion und Chat komplett aus.

Es ist schade das es so viele Leute gibt die sich entsprechend verhalten und ich kann mich auch einigen Leuten hier defintiv nicht anschließen wenn sie versuchen das Thema mit Argumenten herunter zu reden wie: Ach das sind nur ein paar. 

Regelmässig fangen die Leute an irgendwelche lols STFU blabablabal l2p lololoo Roxxor bla blubbs von sich zu geben. Den Leuten mit angemessenem Umgangston unter uns soll das ganze dann von Zockerkindern als sog. Subculture sugeriert werden und natürlich ganz toll sind dann die Erziehungsbeauftragten des Bundes die sich auf jede Art von Subkultur stürzen und die zu glorifizieren versuchen. Ich finde das sehr befremdlich. Nicht umsonst kann man ja bereits in Berlin an der Uni bereits Studiengänge über das Knakisch (ey alda voll krass lol alda) belegen und darüber wissenschaftliche Arbeiten verfassen. 

Ich persönlich halte es so: Solange die Leute nett zu mir sind, bin ich jederzeit bereit mit ihnen zu reden. Wenn ich so ein Blach in meiner Gruppe habe, dann wird es einfach gekickt. Ich hab einfach keine Lust nach 8-10 Stunden arbeit die Erziehungsaufgabe irgendwelcher asozialer Eltern zu übernehmen und deren Kindern Sozialkompetenz anzuerziehen. Für mich ist das der Abfall der Gesellschaft und das Ergebnis von indoktrinativer Schul und Erziehungsbildung durch die 68er. Die Eltern verlieren einfach das Interesse und bekommen einfach nur mal eben so ein Kind, das wird dann vor der Glotze geparkt. Die Eltern die es anders machen, müssen enorme psychische und finanzielle Kraftanstrengungen vornehmen um ihre Kinder nicht mit diesem Gesocks zusammen auf Schulen gehen zu lassen. Es ist beschämend was derzeit in unserem Land abgeht und nochmal Leute ihr könnt es als Subkultur titulieren, ihr könnt es hip finden - asoziales Verhalten ist und bleibt asozial. Oder wie Stromberg sagen würde: Aus Leberwurst machste kein Marzipan! Die Kinder und "Erwachsenen" die sich so wo Du beschrieben hast verhalten sind einfach im Arsch. Sie bringen im Spiel Arger, sind meist im RL gescheitert (leugnen ist das beste Anzeichen) und werden für unser Land nur noch insofern von nutzen sein, indem sie durch ihr Verhalten das Vorhandensein von Sozialarbeitern, Dolmetschern für Integrationsverweigerer, Umschulungskurse, weiterhin notwendig machen. 

Die Gesellschaft hat hier einfach versagt und man kann es ignorieren und in sein Haus zurück ziehen, oder man kanns auch mal offen aussprechen. Wie z. B. Thilo S. der nicht nur das Thema Migration in Frage stellt sondern generell über die Unterschichten einiges zu berichten weiss (was jetzt wieder die Linksgespühlten Gymnasial PLO Halstuchtragenden Pickelgesichter hier im Forum auf den Plan rufen dürfte :-D)

Mir ist ein Spieler mit guter Erziehung und Sozialkomeptenz dafür aber nicht ganz so guten Spielleistungen 1000 mal lieber, als ein schlecht erzogener, dem man als Eltern das Spielen nur deswegen ermöglichte um dieses lästige Blach loszuwerden und vor irgend etwas länger als 1 Stunde zu binden damit man seinen eigenen Interessen nach gehen kann.

Gruß

Peloquin


----------



## Cærn (2. September 2010)

Also allen ernstes: Der derzeitige Umgangston in WoW ist mit den Jahren mehr und mehr ins Bodenlose gefallen!! 

Am auffallendsten finde ich dabei noch, dass es scheinbar den meisten Spielern nicht mehr möglich/nötig zu sein scheint in vollständigen Sätzen zu schreiben und man sich ab einem gewissen Alter am besten ein Wörterbuch neben den Bildschirm legt, um allen Kürzeln folgen zu können. (Was allerdings ja auch kontinuierlich in den Foren durchsickert,... )

Woran das liegt? Hm,...

Zur Classic-Zeit (Nostalgie: An) ging es noch um das eigentliche zusammenspiel und darum, nach und nach eine Welt zu erkunden, an den Aufgaben zu wachsen und sich zu guter letzt noch am Endcontent die Zähne auszubeissen,...

Wenn man sich die heutigen Spieler so anschaut, geht es nur noch darum wie hoch dein GearScore (Ich kann´s schon nicht mehr hören!!) ist, wie schnell man eine Instanz beendet (eigentlich am besten in Rekordzeit und ohne hinsehen) und das man 24/7 zur Verfügung steht und springt, wenn andere Pfeifen,...

Trifft irgendwas davon nicht den Wert X muss man heute schnell mit übelsten Beschimpfungen u. Schmähungen rechnen.

Bestes Beispiel:

Der gängige Aufruf: Suchen noch x Heiler und X DD´s für ICC!! Nur mit GS 6k+ und Erfahrung 12/12!!

Gegenfrage: Wie kriegt man denn Erfahrung und gute Ausrüstung, wenn man ohne Selbige nicht mitgenommen wird?

Die Beleidigungen die ich stellenweise darauf kassiert habe, sprengen wohl den Rahmen hier,...

Traurig, traurig,... 

Vor ein paar Jahren wäre es garnicht zu so einem Aufruf / "Gespräch" gekommen,...

mfg


----------



## Starfros (2. September 2010)

lexaone schrieb:


> Aber viel schlimmer ist das Addon "GearScore"....so einen Bullshit habe ich selten gesehen. Mein Gear war damals als ich aufhörte ICC ready....jetzt braucht man eine dicke GEARSCORE für den normalen 10er...(also braucht man nicht because of dmgbuff und nerfs, aber niemand nimmt einen mit)



wenn man es genau nimmt gab es dieses addon schon lange in den köpfen der leute , NUR dieses Addon ist offensichtlicher.
Früher hat man nach Gear gefragt und oder abgescheckt was der jenige an hatte dann wurde entschieden ob ja oder nein.

Das Addon sollte nur RICHTIG und mit VERSTAND eingesetzt werden.
Selten kommt es vor das einer mit dem wert von 5,2 mehr schaden raus haut als einer der einen Wert von 5,9 hat (sry schon 3 mal mitbekommen im 25er)
Wer jetzt ankommt wegen weil Movement , sry der jenige weiss mal garnichts . Selbst wenn dieses Addon gar nicht geben würde weiss man nie ob sein gegenüber ein gutes movement hat egal welche Items er an hat.
Nach Erfolgen kann man auch nicht gehen, denn erfolge kann man sich erkaufen.

Das gleiche mit Locked Raids gesuche im channel. Wer nicht da mit geht, sollte mal gar nichts sagen , wer mit geht lässt sich auch darauf ein und gut.

Viele machen aus kleinigkeiten einen großen Rosa Elefanten.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Philine (2. September 2010)

Cærn schrieb:


> Die Beleidigungen die ich stellenweise darauf kassiert habe, sprengen wohl den Rahmen hier,...
> 
> Traurig, traurig,...
> 
> ...



es gibt den schönen Satz: *Zeiten ändern sich !*

daran müssen einige denken.

Klar es gibt immer jemanden in der Gruppe der meint er wäre der König und lässt es jeden spüren, aber das muss man heut zu tage "übersehen"
solange mich keiner persönlich Angreift ist es mir egal geht es aber mit Beleidigungen los z.b. Hur...... geht es zu weit dann geht ein Ticket raus und Punkt. 

Ich reagiere schon garnicht mehr auf Flamer, weil´s mir am A.... vorbeigeht 

Ich möchte *Spaß* haben beim spielen und lasse mir die Laune nicht von solchen Leuten versauen !

Drüber stehen oder wie einige sagten Dickes Fell wachsen lassen^^

Mfg Phili 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (2. September 2010)

Ok, flamed mich, aber ich denke dass ist nur in Deutschsprachigen WoW-Servern. Wieso weiß ich nicht, hier sind ein paar Beispiele.

Server Malorne:

Ich erstellte mir einen Priester um am Ende als Heiler in Raids zu landen.

Startgebiet Menschen:

Ich questete etwas und killte den Defias-Hauptmann (Plötzlich werde ich angeflüstert) 

"Hey du [Schimpfwort], ich wollte ihn killen"
"Ich war zuerst hier und habe das Recht ihn zu töten"
"Halt die Fresse, ich habe 3 80er und mehr Rechte als du"

Danach hab ich ihn auf Igno gesetzt.

Englischer Server (Name vergessen)

Ich war wieder ein Priester (Lv 13) und ein Lvl 15 Hexer kommt zu mir und fragt:

"Duell?"
"No, you have account-binded Equip"
"Oh, you not? Can I help you with questing?"
"Yes please"

Danach haben wir gemeinsam gequestet

My 2 cents


----------



## n.bek. (2. September 2010)

erinnert mich an "früher war alles besser" diesbzgl fällt mir nur jochen malmsheimer ein: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mRggWhM70Wc

ansonsten muss ich sagen, dass der mensch generell dazu neigt, sich das unereichbare, wozu das vergangene ja gehört, immer wieder schöner und besser vorzustellen als er es empfindet wenn er doch die möglichkeit besitzt es zu erreichen, bzw er es (das vergangene) zu diesem zeitpunkt als es stattfand, empfunden hat.


----------



## Lord Aresius (2. September 2010)

Imanewbie schrieb:


> Auch schon zu classic Zeiten gab es flames ohne ende *an Brachland chat erinnern tu*.
> 
> Wirklicher Unterschied:
> 
> ...



Genau hier unterschreib ich


----------



## Sorrowrain (2. September 2010)

Mhm mit den thema hab ich ja die ganze buffeduser in aufregung versetzt okee vl war das mit den kindern in afrika nen schlechtes beispiel aber mit den 40€ könnte man etwas anderes machen zb mit seiner freundin mal net was trinken gehn oda sie mit nem rosenstraus überraschen das meinte ich damit weil es einfach nicht normal ist das man für einen nicht spielervorteil geld ausgibt


----------



## VILOGITY (2. September 2010)

Starfros schrieb:


> wenn man es genau nimmt gab es dieses addon schon lange in den köpfen der leute , NUR dieses Addon ist offensichtlicher.
> Früher hat man nach Gear gefragt und oder abgescheckt was der jenige an hatte dann wurde entschieden ob ja oder nein.
> 
> Das Addon sollte nur RICHTIG und mit VERSTAND eingesetzt werden.
> ...




Ja ?
Und ich erlebe jede Woche das die GS OVER 9000 DD Bobs (meist Mage, Hexer, Jäger) bei Modermine oder Prof Failen weil's im Recount oben so schön aussieht und so.
Aber dafür die Adds beim Prof ewig leben und der TOP DD Bob nur 2% DMG auf die Adds gemacht hat, oder bei Modermine mit der Krankheit einfach stehen bleibt und sich der nächste Blob
in der Mitte verbindet weil er nicht gelaufen ist und dann die GS High Skiller umfallen und keinen Schaden mehr machen, da is mir ein 5.2K GSler lieber der laufen kann und nicht 
den Wipe verursacht !
Und mit 30% Buff brauch man im 10er NH schon mal niemanden mit GS 5.9 wers da nicht mit 5.2 schafft is eh zu blöd WASD zu bedienen.


----------



## Philine (2. September 2010)

Sorrowrain schrieb:


> Mhm mit den thema hab ich ja die ganze buffeduser in aufregung versetzt okee vl war das mit den kindern in afrika nen schlechtes beispiel aber mit den 40€ könnte man etwas anderes machen zb mit seiner freundin mal net was trinken gehn oda sie mit nem rosenstraus überraschen das meinte ich damit weil es einfach nicht normal ist das man für einen nicht spielervorteil geld ausgibt



also ich hab mir noch nie dort was gekauft, aber mal im ernst es ist doch egal was jemand mit seinem Geld macht und wenn jemand meint er muss sein halbes Gehalt für sowas verballern für die Pets und Mounts und was man nicht alles bekommt dann soll der das machen muss ich mich /ihr euch darum stören ?! Nein, weil es sein eigenes Prob ist was er macht!


----------



## Esda (2. September 2010)

Sorrowrain schrieb:


> @#40 danke musste ich einfach mal sagen First good commi



Er sagt ja auch so ziemlich das gleich wie du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





xerkxes schrieb:


> 1. Man erntet heute die Früchte der antiautoritären Erziehung in der Schule sowie zu Hause.



laissez faire bitte, antiautoritär ist was anderes.


Ich denk auch nicht, dass die Community sich wirklich komplett gewandelt hat. Man erwartet nur flames, weil in sämtlichen Foren tonnenweise q.q wegen des Sozialverhaltens kommt.
Mir ist nur in rnd Dungeons aufgefallen, dass man unfreundlicher wird. Durch das Realmpoolübergreifende wird eben noch mehr Anonymität gewahrt. Ich selber packe auch viel schneller als früher Leute auf die Igno.


----------



## Sorrowrain (2. September 2010)

naja schaut ich hätte nen Thread auf machen können und einfach sinnlose zeilen hion schreiben können mit ja wow is scheiße die leute sind fürn arsch jeder wowler is nen suchti ich meine was soll das nein so bin ich nicht ich spiele gerne wow und ich versuche immer wieder nett zusein nur wenn dann die Trolle so langsam aus den anderen MMO-foren kommen und dann hir meinen "hihi schon wieder so nen thema da können wir doch gleich mal wieder buffed-wow flamen*händereib*" und das finde ich unteraller sau wir gehn doch auch nicht in derren forum und schreien dort den ganzen tag rum"EUER GAME IS MÜLL etc" ich wende dann immer gerne einen staz an der lautet "50% der leute hir sind gegen WoW haben aber WoW neben bei im fenstermodus laufen damit sie immer schön hir flamen können" und damit hab ich nicht mal so unrecht denk ich mir


----------



## Chrisjee (2. September 2010)

> , blizzard hat das ganze geld das sie durch den panda eingenommen haben, kindern gespendet die in not sind


Nein.



> Ok, flamed mich, aber ich denke dass ist nur in Deutschsprachigen WoW-Servern. Wieso weiß ich nicht, hier sind ein paar Beispiele.


Der Ensidia Live Stream hat leider leider gezeigt das du recht hast. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bandit 1 (2. September 2010)

Sorrowrain schrieb:


> Hey
> 
> Und Bitte nur leute antworten die WOW SPIELEN alle andern brauchen hir kein kommtar schreiben oda voten



Nein, ich spiele im Moment nicht mehr - unter anderem aus genau diesen Gründen.

Und mal ehrlich, eine Sache die mich echt stört ist die Schreibweise der jüngeren Spieler.

*ODA* gehört da auf Platz 1.

Dies ist für mich immer der Anfang von Ende der deutschen Sprache. 

Und zu den 40 € sag ich jetzt lieber nix... (das ist nämlich großer Schwachsinn)


----------



## Chrisjee (2. September 2010)

> *ODA* gehört da auf Platz 1.
> 
> Dies ist für mich immer der Anfang von Ende der deutschen Sprache.


Öhm.
Dialekt?


----------



## lord just (2. September 2010)

also der umgangston hat auf jeden fall abgenommen und das hat verschiedene ursachen.

ersteinmal war wow damals "schwieriger". alleine konnte man viele quests nicht machen und alleine hat es ewig gedauert bis man lvl60 wurde. man hat sich benommen, weil man auf die anderen leute angewiesen war. ohne die anderen braucht man dann eben nen monat mehr bis man lvl60 war oder musste ein paar monate länger irgendwelche mobs farmen, weil man nicht mit ner gruppe ne instanz laufen konnte um genügend gold fürs reiten zusammen zu bekommen (damals war das reiten teuer).

heut zu tage schafft man vieles alleine was einer seits ja gut ist, weil leute mit wenig zeit auch etwas im spiel erreichen können. nachteil ist einfach das man im spiel weitesgehend unabhängig geworden ist und man sich nen anderen umgangston erlauben kann.

das andere ist die popularität von wow. jeder kennt irgendwen der es spielt und viele spielen es einfach um "cool" zu sein und weil es irgendwelche promis spielen usw.  denen ist das spielen an sich nicht wichtig sondern nur das sie schnell vorran kommen und mit ihrem char angeben können und haben dementsprechend dann auch nen anderen umgangston (das bildungsniveau spielt da meist auch eine rolle).

ich denke das der umgangston mit cataclysm etwas besser werden wird, weil man wieder mehr auf andere leute angewiesen sein wird (zumindest in den dungeons und raids).


----------



## Hekka (2. September 2010)

Sorrowrain schrieb:


> Hey
> 
> Also dann wollen wir mal
> Kommt nur mir das so vor oder wird der Umgangston in wow mit jedem Tag schlimmer. Wenn man sich vorstellt das egal was man sagt oder tut, egal was, es ist immer jemand der dabei rum jammert. Ich möchte nur einmal in frieden einen tag WoW zocken ohne zuhören "Ey alter du boon hast ja keine ahnung von deiner low klasse schau mich an alles voll mit IMBAaccgear und als lowi schon mehr als 1K GS ZOMFGOLOLOL und schau ma mehr geld als du hab ich natürlich auch"*zück Blizzshop mount und pet*. Ist das normal? NEIN.
> ...




Ich hab WOW von Relaese weg 4 Jahre gespielt, zu WOW - Classic Zeiten war WOW noch ein richtig feines MMO aber leider hat es mit den Jahren total abgebaut!
Leider ist vielen wichtiger so schnell wie möglich Epic abzuräumen und sich damit zu brüsten wie du schon erwähnt hast aber wundert dich das?!
Was Blizzard mit WOW in den letzten Jahren gemacht ist grausam,  es  gab einmal knackige Instanzen  oder wirklich anspruchsvolle Raids aber leider ist von dem nichts mehr vorhanden unb somit kommt jeder an alles und glaubt er ist der wahre WOW - Hero und Blizzard kassiert fleißig!


Die WOW - Classic Zeiten waren einfach Hammer, nur viele die jetzt WOW spielen kennen das nicht mehr und mich würde es interessieren ob es noch richtige WOW - Veteranen gibt die heute auch noch spielen!

In der Community selbst gab es damals schon Deppen und wird es immer wieder geben ist egal ob das WOW ist oder sonst ein Spiel!
Solange man sich hinter einem PC verstecken kann einem ja nichts passieren und viele nutzen das leider aus !


----------



## Cathan (2. September 2010)

Hekka schrieb:


> Die WOW - Classic Zeiten waren einfach Hammer,


Frag mal Spieler die keine Zeit für 4Stunden instanzen, classic-AV und viele Raidtage haben wie Classic war.
(Nein ich habe zu der Zeit nochnicht WoW gespielt, aber darüber bin ich froh wenn ich mir heute anhöre was für eine farmarbeit das war.)
Aus WoW wurde in den letzten Jahren ein Spiel! Am Anfang war es eine Art 2. RL für das man viel Zeit opfern musste um etwas zu erreichen.
Und es gibt heute immernoch Herrausforderungen in WoW.


----------



## xerkxes (2. September 2010)

Cathan schrieb:


> Frag mal Spieler die keine Zeit für 4Stunden instanzen, classic-AV und viele Raidtage haben wie Classic war.
> (Nein ich habe zu der Zeit nochnicht WoW gespielt, aber darüber bin ich froh wenn ich mir heute anhöre was für eine farmarbeit das war.)
> Aus WoW wurde in den letzten Jahren ein Spiel! Am Anfang war es eine Art 2. RL für das man viel Zeit opfern musste um etwas zu erreichen.
> Und es gibt heute immernoch Herrausforderungen in WoW.



Das ist halt ein Ding wo man wieder 100 Seiten lang diskutieren kann. WoW war auch am Anfang ein Spiel nur mit einer anderen Zielgruppe.

Ich bin übrigens auch so jemand dem die Classic-Zeit am besten gefallen hat. Liegt vielleicht an meinem Alter.


----------



## Hamburgperle (2. September 2010)

Wieder nen Fred, der nicht informiert und niemandem hilft. 

Und selbst wenn es so wäre, daß das "Klima" in WoW schlechter wird ... was dann? Du hast die Alternative aufzuhören, nutze sie. Ändern wirst Du keinen.

Ansonsten möchte ich die Umfrage noch um die sinnvollen Diskussionen erweitern:

1.) Wie findest Du das Add-On "gearscore" und findest Du es gut, daß ständig danach bewertet wird?

2.) Findest Du auch, daß man heute garnicht mehr ARBEITEN muss für seine Epics?

3.) Palas sind doch total OP oder ? 


So long


----------



## Oberstudienrat (2. September 2010)

Sorrowrain schrieb:


> Hey
> 
> Also dann wollen wir mal
> Kommt nur mir das so vor oder wird der Umgangston in wow mit jedem Tag schlimmer. Wenn man sich vorstellt das egal was man sagt oder tut, egal was, es ist immer jemand der dabei rum jammert. Ich möchte nur einmal in frieden einen tag WoW zocken ohne zuhören "Ey alter du boon hast ja keine ahnung von deiner low klasse schau mich an alles voll mit IMBAaccgear und als lowi schon mehr als 1K GS ZOMFGOLOLOL und schau ma mehr geld als du hab ich natürlich auch"*zück Blizzshop mount und pet*. Ist das normal? NEIN.
> ...



Woher ist dein Avatar?


----------



## Hekka (2. September 2010)

Cathan schrieb:


> Frag mal Spieler die keine Zeit für 4Stunden instanzen, classic-AV und viele Raidtage haben wie Classic war.
> (Nein ich habe zu der Zeit nochnicht WoW gespielt, aber darüber bin ich froh wenn ich mir heute anhöre was für eine farmarbeit das war.)
> Aus WoW wurde in den letzten Jahren ein Spiel! Am Anfang war es eine Art 2. RL für das man viel Zeit opfern musste um etwas zu erreichen.
> Und es gibt heute immernoch Herrausforderungen in WoW.



Sry da muß ich dir wiedersprechen, damals war noch Teamwork gefragt, ich sag nur AQ, bist du am falschen Fleck gestanden war das ein Wipe und der ganze Raid lag am Boden zerbröselt!
Es ist schon richtig das nicht jeder 4 Stunden raiden gehn kann aber wir haben damals einmal die Woche  MC z.B. geraidet und das über Wochen hinaus bis der Endboss mal lag!

Und wer ein MMO spielt sollte sich im klaren sein das man viel Zeit dafür opfert und man kann sich auch die Zeit einteilen das man einmal die Woche wenn man das will raiden geht, ist aber jedem seine Sache!

Ich kann noch erinnern wo viele schrien die Instanz ist so schwer, Blizz hat den Ruf vernommen und hat den Schwierigkeitsgrad herunter geschraubt und so ging das immer weiter!

Wenn du der Meinung bist das WOW erst jetzt ein Spiel ist wo (sry wenn ich das jetzt sage) den Spielern alles in den Hintern geschoben wird, tjo dann wirst du woll schon Recht haben!


----------



## Chrisjee (2. September 2010)

> Ich kann noch erinnern wo viele schrien die Instanz ist so schwer, Blizz hat den Ruf vernommen und hat den Schwierigkeitsgrad herunter geschraubt und so ging das immer weiter!


Prof. Seuchenmord. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ICC ist und bleibt die schwerste Ini!(HM)


Edit:


> lol was haben alle mit meinem avatar ???


Hormone. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Derulu (2. September 2010)

Mal eine kleine Idee...wenn die 74% der Nutzer dieses Forums den Umgangston in WoW kritisieren, würde ich mal sagen, dass, wenn diese 74% auch einen guten, netten und angenehmen Umgangston an den Tag legen, der Umgangston sicher besser wäre. Nur darüber jammern aber selber sich genauso verhalten hilft halt auch wenig. Und wenn man sich die Zahlen ansieht, denke ich nicht, dass sich so viele Leute aufregen würden, wenn wirklich nur die 15% denen es egal ist, im Spiel unfreundlich sind...


----------



## Sorrowrain (2. September 2010)

lol was haben alle mit meinem avatar ???


----------



## schwarza (2. September 2010)

Hamburgperle schrieb:


> Wieder nen Fred, der nicht informiert und niemandem hilft.
> 
> Und selbst wenn es so wäre, daß das "Klima" in WoW schlechter wird ... was dann? Du hast die Alternative aufzuhören, nutze sie. Ändern wirst Du keinen.
> 
> ...



... :-)
1.) Gearscore hab ich vor 2 Monaten deinstalliert, ich schau mir das Equip an, die Erfolge, frag ihn noch kurz was zu seinem char und dann passts oder eben nicht. Hab zu viele Dks mit Gs 6k erlebt die keinen Schaden machen oder einfach nicht spielen können. Das Equip muß schon stimmen, aber das kann ich auch ohne GS prüfen und vor allem viel differenzierter.

2.) HM Epics sind teilweise schwer zu bekommen. Manche bekommt man nachgeworfen, manche sind schon heftiger. Die Legendary Farmarbeit ist schon heftig, auch wenn viele Erfolge so nebenbei beim Raiden mitgemacht werden. Auch gewisse Epics ausm 25er z.B. PROF, SINDRA und LK HM sind schon schwer. Da muß man Zeit investieren und vor allem am Ball bleiben. Aber 80% der EPICs bekommt einfach so und viele davon auch über RandomRaids.

3.) Was ich niemals hochspielen werde, ist ein Pala. Ich hab einen Schurken, einen Resto-Schami und bald einen Feral Druiden, es werden evtl. Hexer, Priester, Jäger folgen, aber einen Pala werde ich niemals hochspielen. Ich mag die Klassen einfach nicht, die Spieler sind meist leicht bis groß arrogant und ich hab mir mal Guides durchgelesen und teilweise ist die Klasse wirklich naja ("ich mach bei 30% mal Bubble an und heil mich hoch") zum kotzen.Ich glaub das liegt an den Namen der Fähigkeiten, "Gott XY", "XY der Gerechtigkeit" oder "Heilig XY", da kann man nur einen Gotteskomplex bekommen, wenn man das zu lang spielt.


----------



## Peloquin (2. September 2010)

Bandit schrieb:


> Nein, ich spiele im Moment nicht mehr - unter anderem aus genau diesen Gründen.
> 
> Und mal ehrlich, eine Sache die mich echt stört ist die Schreibweise der jüngeren Spieler.
> 
> ...



Hamma alta ich gestern Aldi fragt mich ne Frau. Ey Trauben blau oda grün ... lol alta :-D

oh man wie recht du hast die Typen kann ich besonders gut leiden.


----------



## TheOlimar (2. September 2010)

kA auf welchem Realm ihr alle spielt. Aber ich bin mit der Community auf dem Server Shattrath sehr zufrieden. (Soll übrigens keine Aufforderung sein, dass alle unfreundlich Spieler zu uns kommen >.<)

Klar gibt es immer n paar Leute die aus der Reihe tanzen, aber ich ignoriere sowas eig. 

Auf meiner Igno-Liste sind zu 99% nur Gold-Seller.


----------



## Ceiwyn (2. September 2010)

Der Umgangston war schon immer so.


----------



## Leerooy (2. September 2010)

Lethior schrieb:


> Haltet mich für verrückt, aber ich bin völlig zufrieden mit dem Umgangston in WoW.
> Ich wurde noch nie beleidigt, bisher hat mich niemand über mein Equip beschwert oder über sonst was. Hab auch eigentlich noch nie mitbekommen, dass es sowas überhaupt gibt. Ich bin echt verwirrt, was die Meisten immer für Horrorgeschichten beschreiben :/





GENAU SO geht's mir auch. 

Entweder liegts am Server oder ich habe einfach Glück.
Kein geflame, keine Beleidigungen etc. Selbst in Random-Raids gehts
immer human und gesittet ab. 

Bei vielen Erfahrungsberichten aus diesem Forum frage ich mich manchmal, ob ich ein anderes Spiel zocke... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xerkxes (2. September 2010)

Chrisjee schrieb:


> Prof. Seuchenmord.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Da ich das Urteil meines Cousins über ICC HM kenne behaupte ich, dass Naxxramas 40 schwerer war, viel schwerer. Dabei bedenke man auch die geringere Anzahl an pewpew damals.


----------



## Shendria (2. September 2010)

Der Umgangston ist um einiges schlechter geworden. 
Ich hab BC angefangen zu spielen, und da war es noch um einiges besser. Es hat nicht lange gedauert bis man zu ein paar Leuten während dem lvln Kontakt gefunden hat, oder in sich ne Gilde gefunden hat in der man Spaß haben konnte. 
Mittlerweile ist es aber so, daß man einfach niemand anders als sich selbst wirklich brauch um was unternehmen zu können. Mitspieler können gewechselt werden wie Unterwäsche... Ich "muss" mich nicht mehr einer Gilde anschließen oder ner Stammgruppe(aus der meistens eh Gilden entstanden sind) um z.b. mehr als nur den Einstiegs-Raid-Content sehn zu können. Zu BC war es einfach noch wichtig das man mit Leuten als eingespieltes Team unterwegs ist und nicht wie jetzt als "ICH und ein paar Idioten die mir egal sind....". 

Aber es gibt noch immer auch genug Ausnahmen, und die machen das Spiel dann doch wieder spielenswerter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mellori (2. September 2010)

failrage schrieb:


> Ich habe folgende Meinung: Diejeniegen, die sich im Spiel und in Foren am auffälligsten verhalten, sind im Reallife mit 98% Garantie bedauernswerte Existenzen. So Tendenz übergwichtig, jungfräulich, unsportlich, ausgerenzt etc. Normale Menschen werden auch im Spiel ein normales Sozialverhalten pflegen. Von daher sollte man sich von den Flamern nicht provozieren lassen. Immer dran denken was da für eine gescheiterte Menschenseele am PC sitzt und das ganze akhaken.



HAHA!

Also dicke und unsportliche menschen eventuell schlanke sportliche jungfrauen sind also bedauernswerte existenzen?^^ is ja heiß...ich hab hier und ingame ja schon viel dönekes gelesen inkl. dem anzen imba roxxor zeug aber DAS ist echt geil xD

Liebelein liebelein....an deiner stelle würd ich mein weltbild aber nochmal überdenken^^


----------



## Chrisjee (2. September 2010)

> Da ich das Urteil meines Cousins über ICC HM kenne behaupte ich, dass Naxxramas 40 schwerer war, viel schwerer.


Warum wurde dann Classic Naxx schon nach ein paar Wochen gecleart?
LK HM ohne Buff wurde erst vor 1-2 Monaten gelegt.



> sind im Reallife mit 98% Garantie bedauernswerte Existenzen. So Tendenz übergwichtig, jungfräulich, unsportlich, ausgerenzt


*OMG*


----------



## Ceiwyn (2. September 2010)

xerkxes schrieb:


> Da ich das Urteil meines Cousins über ICC HM kenne behaupte ich, dass Naxxramas 40 schwerer war, viel schwerer.


Nein, war es nicht. Das ist ein beliebtes Märchen der alten 60er - "Elite". ICC ist viel komplexer als Naxx, der Unterschied liegt darin, dass von 40 Leuten mal zur Abwechslung alle spielen mussten und nicht nur 30, wie es in MC und BWL der Fall war.


----------



## Sebering (2. September 2010)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Ich kann mich, vor allem als hunter, an zig sachen erinnern. Das wurde mit wotlk erst richtig schlimm, war zu BC schon recht gut und zu classic eig sehr gut, weil die spieler wussten dass alles passieren kann.
> 
> Als Bsp aus Woltk:
> 
> ...




Eine ähnliche Situation hatte ich auch bereits. Über den Dungeonfinder die Instanz betreten und nach mehreren ausflüchten den Tank gekickt. Das beste, er hatte nichts besseres zu tun, als sich einen Char auf meinem Server zu erstellen und mich zuzuspamen von wegen "welches Problem ich habe und ob ich vllt Hilfe brauche, um dieses Problem über ein Irrenhaus zu regeln." Ich mein, jeder hat das recht in einem Spiel seinen Spaß zu haben, ich denke dafür bezahlt man dafür auch. Wenn dann solche Leute meinen, ihre Fehler nicht einzugestehn und andere dann noch runter zu machen, hab ich dafür null Verständnis.

Genauso war die Situation, Twink auf 80 und natürlich noch nicht so gutes Equip. Ich hab eigentlich mehr oder weniger darauf gewartet, das der Dungeonfinder aufgeht, da die Gilde bereits unterwegs war, bekam ich nach 5 min in der Suche ein whisper von wegen "olol dein Equip du noob, mach mal was." Erst mal ein Grund für mich, den Typ auf igno zu setzen und da ich selbst nicht grade den besten Tag erwischt hatte, direkt instant offline, weil ich einfach in so einem Moment keine Lust auf solche Leute hatte. 

Ja, Gildenintern ist vieles besser, zumal wir uns zum Großteil auch rl kennen, aber, auch das ist nicht immer möglich, da jeder von uns Beruf und RL hat, was bei uns vorgeht. Auch wenn jetzt alle flamen, schon wieder so ein Casual der nur über Instanzen sein Equip erhält und sich dann noch beschwert über die Community. Es ist meine Entscheidung was ich mache, auch ich zahle die monatliche Gebühr und füge mich auch ein. Ich bin vollkommen neutral dem gegenüber, was Blizzard macht, ob zugunsten der Progamer oder zugunsten der Leute, die leider zwecks RL nicht so oft spielen können. Ich selbst war auch bereits in einer Raidgilde, was sich aber ändern musste, aufgrund meiner Arbeit und ähnlichem was Privat einfach vor geht.

Ach und noch so nebenbei. Jeder von euch, der bereits mal geflamt wurde, versucht die Leute mal ins ts oder ventrilo zu bekommen und ihr werdet sehn, wie kleinlaut sie plötzlich werden, weil über chat erkennt man nicht viel, hört man dann oft die Stimme und Aussprache des Gegenüber, ziehen manche den xxx ein.

MfG


----------



## Shendria (2. September 2010)

Mellori schrieb:


> HAHA!
> 
> Also dicke und unsportliche menschen eventuell schlanke sportliche jungfrauen sind also bedauernswerte existenzen?^^ is ja heiß...ich hab hier und ingame ja schon viel dönekes gelesen inkl. dem anzen imba roxxor zeug aber DAS ist echt geil xD
> 
> Liebelein liebelein....an deiner stelle würd ich mein weltbild aber nochmal überdenken^^



Ganz unrecht hat er mir seiner Aussage nicht.... Profilieren wollen sich meistens Menschen die es anderorts nicht können (in WoW z.b. rumposen, weil sie RL nichts gebacken bekommen). Bei denen alles im Lot ist, von denen wirste selten hören "Ich bin der größte und beste... "


----------



## Toxxical (2. September 2010)

Ich hab mal überlegt das man beim Dungeonfinder ein Bewertungssystem hinzufügt, so dass Spieler mit einem schlechten Umgangston nur mit anderen Spielern zusammen kommen deren Umgangston der selbe ist.


----------



## Ceiwyn (2. September 2010)

Toxxical schrieb:


> Ich hab mal überlegt das man beim Dungeonfinder ein Bewertungssystem hinzufügt, so dass Spieler mit einem schlechten Umgangston nur mit anderen Spielern zusammen kommen deren Umgangston der selbe ist.



Klappt hier leider nicht, weil dann jeder Tank bei einem Fehlpull eine schlechte Bewertung kriegen würde. Genauso wie der, der ein Item gewinnt, das der andere auch hätte haben wollen.


----------



## IkilledKenny (2. September 2010)

Ich schwör alta, wie die community miteinander labert ist voll der abturn, junge. 

Ne ernsthaft, du hast recht. Mir ist das aufgefallen wenn ich Beginn von BC und WotLK vergleiche. Da wurd einem auf der Map ja noch nicht angezeigt wo sich die Questziele befinden und so war der /1 chat eigentlich durchgehend befüllt mit: "Wo finde ich dies?" "Wo ist Mob XY?" "Warum funktioniert das bei mir nicht?". Zu BC hatte ich das Gefühl es wurd noch versucht den Leuten zu helfen und ihnen eventuel zu erklären was sie dort falsch machen. 
Zu WotLK veränderte sich dies dramatisch. Dort wurd statt einfach nicht zu helfen auch noch geflamt wie Sau. Von wegen "Junge such doch selber - habs auch aleine gefunden" "Schau doch bei Buffed.de nach" oder "Ey seid ihr eigentlich alle zu blöd um den Questtext zu lesen?" 
Gut ein  Blick in die Questbeschreibung hätte oft das Problem gelöst, aber es geht um den Ton. +

Man kann nun Spekulationen darüber anstellen warum sich so ein wandel Vollzieht. Entweder es WoW zieht wirklich immer mehr Kinder an, die sich ja bekanntlich nicht benehmen können. Oder es spielen einfach immer mehr Idioten, weil nun auch Idioten den Endcontent erreichen können. Oder die Leute müssen dadurch das nun jeder an Epix rankommt, ihr "Ich bin viel geiler als Ihr alle zusammen" irgendwie kompensieren und somit anfangen wahllos Leute zu flamen deren GS nen Stück niedriger ist als Ihrer. 

Man weiß es nicht, man kann nur hoffen das es mit Cata wieder besser wird.


----------



## Fusie (2. September 2010)

Nein, der Grundtenor geht seit Monaten kontinuierlich den Bach runter, ein dreifaches Hoch auf den "Dungeonfinder" und dem Seuchenaddon Nr. 1 "Gearscore".
Natürlich kann man nun die beliebten Schutzbehauptungen einfügen, wie Spiegelbild der Gesellschaft und bla bla bla... interessiert unterm Strich aber keinen.

_Möglichkeit 1_, man erträgt es. Gibt ja genug Addons um seine Ignoreliste auf "unendlich" zu erweitern...

_Möglichkeit 2_, man weicht aus. Gilde oder Stammgruppen, aber bloss nicht "Random"...

_Möglichkeit 3_, man haut ab. Neues Spiel, neue meist freundliche aber auch meist kleine Community, und so lange der Großteil des menschlichen Abfalls auch weiter auf WoW fliegt... GOTT SEI DANK!

Was man wählt, liegt bei jedem selbst, nur ich würde gewiss nicht für ein Spiel weiter zahlen, wo die Mehrheit inzwischen so durch den Wind ist...


----------



## Derulu (2. September 2010)

IkilledKenny schrieb:


> ...



*ironie*

früher war alles viel besser, erinnert ihr auch noch an die zeit als wir keine Kartoffeln hatten und deshalb Pommes essen mussten?

*ironie off*



Fusie schrieb:


> _Möglichkeit 3_, man haut ab. Neues Spiel, neue meist freundliche aber auch meist kleine Community, und so lange der Großteil des menschlichen Abfalls auch weiter auf WoW fliegt... GOTT SEI DANK!




Naja, die ganz Schlimmen trifft man in WoW-Community-Foren wieder, sie lästern meist über WoW obwohl sie es angeblich ja selber gar nicht mehr spielen, aber sie wollen es zumindest anderen, denen es trotzdem noch gefällt, auch madig machen. Man gönnt sich ja sonst nchts.


----------



## xerkxes (2. September 2010)

Chrisjee schrieb:


> Warum wurde dann Classic Naxx schon nach ein paar Wochen gecleart?
> LK HM ohne Buff wurde erst vor 1-2 Monaten gelegt.
> *OMG*



Nihilum hat 2 1/2 - 3 Monate für Naxxramas 40 gebraucht.

Den Buff musst außen vor lassen, da der encounter mit buff gebalanced ist. Er dropt ja auch deswegen nicht mehr und muss dafür nichts spezielles tun um den buff zu bekommen. Ohne Buff ist eine Fleißaufgabe wie Ragnaros nackt oder ähnliches.

Paragon hat meines Wissens für LK HM knapp 2 Monate gebraucht, im 10er lag er ja schon nach ein paar Stunden.

Dann bedenke wie schwer die Bosse bis zum LK sind, da sie zu der Schwierigkeit der Instanz ebenso beitragen, nicht nur der Endboss. Wo heute haufenweise Gilden bis zum Professor oder zum LK himself kommen hat der überwiegende Teil der Spieler Naxxramas 40 damals nichtmal betreten oder den trash geschafft.


----------



## Darkblood-666 (2. September 2010)

Peloquin schrieb:


> Hi Sorrowrain,
> 
> nein Du liegst definitiv richtig mit deiner Vermutung. Aber schau dich doch auch mal im RL um.
> 
> ...




So ein schön fomatierter und formulierter Text und dann soooo ein Bullshit an Inhalt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Diskriminieren und Verallgemeinern aber ein auf Intelligenzbestie machen.
Bedenke, positive Fälle von Integrierten Migranten sind zu uninteressant um Rund um die Uhr in sämtlichen Medien darüber zu berichten. Sehr viele erfolgreiche Menschen kommen aus einfachen oder gar ärmlichen Verhältnissen und haben es trotzdem zu was gebracht.

Es mag auch sein dass es Tendenzen gibt dass Kinder von sog. "asozialen" Eltern häufiger selbst zu "Asozialen" werden. Ich verwende das Wort "Asozial" hier nur sehr ungern da Definition und allgemeine Anwendung des Wortes meist überhaupt nicht zusammen passen.
Leute benutzen das Wort sogar für Äusserlichkeiten wie Löcher im T-Shirt oder alternativer Kleidungsstil, dabei geht es eher um Verhalten.

Ein Beispiel:
 Geschäftsmann der Ältere Dame aus dem Weg schubst weil er zu spät zum Meeting kommt. -> asozial
 Mensch mit Buntgefärbten Haaren -> nicht asozial

Ich wurde schon in der 5. Klasse als Asozialer beschimpft weil ich keine Marken Klamotten getragen hab
und das ist schon gut 15 Jahre her.

Mir würde noch ne Menge zu diesem Thema einfallen, aber mein Essen wird kalt.


----------



## Cybereule (2. September 2010)

xerkxes schrieb:


> ...



Ähm, du kennst den Schwierigkeitsgrad von ICC HM mit Buff von deinem Cousin und kannst somit auf das Schwierigkeitsverhältnis von Naxxramas 40 (40!) und Icc HM mit Buff 25 schliessen... Die Anzahl der Spieler ist ausschlaggebend! Das ist so als würde man Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen... Icc 10 und Icc 25er sind für den einzelnen gleichschwer, für die Gruppe jedoch schwieriger, da die anderen immer failen können...wenn sowas vorkommt kann endet es im Raidsterben und es kommt schwieriger vor! Gäbe es Icc 40 und Icc 25 würde es auch ganz anders aussehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xerkxes (2. September 2010)

Cybereule schrieb:


> Ähm, du kennst den Schwierigkeitsgrad von ICC HM mit Buff von deinem Cousin und kannst somit auf das Schwierigkeitsverhältnis von Naxxramas 40 (40!) und Icc HM mit Buff 25 schliessen... Die Anzahl der Spieler ist ausschlaggebend! Das ist so als würde man Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen... Icc 10 und Icc 25er sind für den einzelnen gleichschwer, für die Gruppe jedoch schwieriger, da die anderen immer failen können...wenn sowas vorkommt kann endet es im Raidsterben und es kommt schwieriger vor! Gäbe es Icc 40 und Icc 25 würde es auch ganz anders aussehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich vertraue eben auf sein Urteil, er kennt ja auch Naxx 40 besser als ich. Ich selber habe gerade mal die Spinne und den Käferboss mitgemacht.

Je mehr Spieler desto mehr mögliche Fehlerquellen...


----------



## Caerlon (2. September 2010)

mhmm ... ich spiel auf Teldrassil ... wurde so auf dem server noch nicht angeschnauzt wegen meinem gear ... bis jetzt (fast) nur mit netten leuten unterwegs gewesen ... wie es vor 2-3 jahren war kann ich nicht sagen da ich werst mit WotLK angefangen habe ... 

in meiner Gilde sind eigentlich alle freundlich / nett / hilfsbereit ... 

mfg 

achja ... was mich derbe ankotzt sind die spamer im chat in den hauptstädten und diese ominösen "roten menschen" in sw / if ... weiß nicht ob die auf anderen servern auch sind


----------



## Cybereule (2. September 2010)

xerkxes schrieb:


> Je mehr Spieler desto mehr mögliche Fehlerquellen...



Ja, aber es heisst nicht, dass es für den Einzelnen schwieriger ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Derulu (2. September 2010)

xerkxes schrieb:


> Ich vertraue eben auf sein Urteil, er kennt ja auch Naxx 40 besser als ich. Ich selber habe gerade mal die Spinne und den Käferboss mitgemacht.
> 
> Je mehr Spieler desto mehr mögliche Fehlerquellen...



Stimmt je mehr Spieler desto mehr mögliche Fehlerquellen und desto weniger kommt es aber auf die Leistung eines Einzelnen an. Macht nur 1er von 10 Leuten einen schweren Fehler, kannst du bei schwereren Bossen den Versuch oft vergessen. In den alten 40er Raids war es teilweise so, dass 7 von 40 Leuten afk gehen konnten, die Bosse aber häufig doch gelegen sind

...aber bitte immer erst mal alles an der Spielerzahl festmachen und das als Schwierigkeitsgrad annehmen


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (2. September 2010)

Imanewbie schrieb:


> ...
> Die Leuten wollen alles in den Popo geschoben bekommen.
> 
> Zitate:
> ...


Ja, abgesehen von _"Wer hat tw"_. Man sieht den Buff nun mal nur in Nordend. Soll man seinen Ruhestein opfern oder nen Mage um ein Portal bitten, um das selbst zu überprüfen? Falls du damit auf die Leute anspielen willst, die nur scharf auf AK sind, aber es nich gebacken kriegen, mal nen Fuß nach TW zu setzen und für AK zu kämpfen, kann ich es zwar nachvollziehen. Allerdings wäre es ja möglich, daß der Fragende selbst regelmäßig in TW kämpft und die letzte Schlacht vllt. nur verpasst hat. Wie dem auch sei, ich sehe da keinerlei "In den Popo Geschiebe" wenn man auf die Frage mal mit "wir" oder "die anderen" antwortet.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

BTT: Wer ein MMO zockt muss damit rechnen, daß sich da auch massiv viele Idioten tummeln. Klar waren früher alle netter zueinander, da waren sie ja auch noch aufeinander angewiesen. Heute brauch man nun mal niemanden mehr um Rat fragen, und auf die Hilfsbereitschaft anderer hoffen muss man auch nich mehr wirklich, da man mit Gold im Spiel fast alles regeln kann. 
Real-ID soll helfen? Wenn ich mich nich irre, kann man auch Accounts mit Fake-ID erstellen, dann spielt man halt via Gamecard.
Das einzige was helfen würde, wären ne Rund-um-die-Uhr-Überwachung des Chats mittels GMs oder OPs. Allerdings eher zu bezweifeln, daß Blizzard sowas finanzieren würde. Abgesehen davon, würden sich dann auch wieder welche in ihrer Privatsphäre gestört fühlen, von wegen _"Azeroth der Überwachungsstaat"_ und so..


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fremder123 (2. September 2010)

Hekka schrieb:


> In der Community selbst gab es damals schon Deppen und wird es immer wieder geben ist egal ob das WOW ist oder sonst ein Spiel!
> Solange man sich hinter einem PC verstecken kann einem ja nichts passieren und viele nutzen das leider aus !


Wohl wahr und jeder der jetzt romantisch verklärt erzählt "Früher war alles besser", der sollte mal einfach nur in der buffed-Datenbank bei diesem oder jenem Item stöbern und sich die Kommentare von z.B. 2006 durchlesen... also vielleicht kommt das nur mir so vor, aber ich fand den Umgangston zu der Zeit wesentlich kindischer (um nicht zu sagen dämlicher) als die jetzigen. Muss nicht auf die Ingame-Community schließen lassen, sagt aber doch mMn einiges aus. Wie gesagt, ich bin derzeit zufrieden, vielleicht auch weil ich mich anständig benehme und auch den Umgang mit Leuten pflege, die dies tun...



schwarza schrieb:


> Ich mag die Klassen einfach nicht, die Spieler sind meist leicht bis groß arrogant *und ich hab mir mal Guides durchgelesen* [...]


Man muss eigentlich nur bis zum fett gedruckten lesen, das sagt dann schon alles. Keine Ahnung haben, aber groß daher reden und alle, die es wagen, unverschämterweise einen Paladin zu spielen, als unfähig und großkotzig zu denunzieren. Manchmal ist es einfach besser, nichts zu sagen, dann läuft man auch nicht Gefahr sich selbst lächerlich zu machen.



xerkxes schrieb:


> Da ich das Urteil meines Cousins über ICC HM kenne behaupte ich [...]


"Ich kenn da jemanden, dessen Schwager hat gesagt, dass der Bruder seiner Oma einen Neffen hat, der behauptet dass der Onkel seiner Tante letztens verkündete..."


----------



## Kovacs (2. September 2010)

herrlich, wie viele noch alles schönreden oder noch besser, auf dem Standpunkt stehen "ey bin halt n aschlo, wenns dir nicht passt nub kannst dich verpi..".
Klar wenn ich selbst der "ey lol mach doch nicht alle bosse, pull endlich tank sonst mach ichs, gogogogogogogogo" flamer bin, dann hab ich natürlich keinen Schimmer, was andere so stört, bzw. was die sich unter einem "entspannten Miteinander" vorstellen. Wenn halt nur noch Marken, Epixxe und GS zählen, was wunderts einen.

Jeden der das für normal hält empfehle ich mal z.B. in HDRO reinzuschauen. Das ist selbst auf den normalen Servern der absolute Kulturschock bezüglich des Umgangs miteinander. 

Ich bin inzw. dazu übergegangen das dem Generationenkonflikt zuzuschreiben.


----------



## xerkxes (2. September 2010)

Derulu schrieb:


> Stimmt je mehr Spieler desto mehr mögliche Fehlerquellen und desto weniger kommt es aber auf die Leistung eines Einzelnen an. Macht nur 1er von 10 Leuten einen schweren Fehler, kannst du bei schwereren Bossen den Versuch oft vergessen. In den alten 40er Raids war es teilweise so, dass 7 von 40 Leuten afk gehen konnten, die Bosse aber häufig doch gelegen sind
> 
> ...aber bitte immer erst mal alles an der Spielerzahl festmachen und das als Schwierigkeitsgrad annehmen



Wir vergleichen hier aber jetzt Naxx40 mit ICC HM 25 world first oder? Glaubst du tatsächlich, da war auch nur einer afk? In Classic konnte man bei manchen bossen afk gehen, das stimmt schon aber das waren sicherlich Bosse aus niedrigeren Instanzen wie MC oder meinetwegen BWL. Das ist heute auch nicht anders bzw. noch ärger, denn wie ein DK bewiesen hat schafft er Malygos im 10er wenn 9 seiner Mitspieler afk sind. 

Als erster hast du mit Spielerzahlen aufgewartet, nicht ich...



Fremder123 schrieb:


> "Ich kenn da jemanden, dessen Schwager hat gesagt, dass der Bruder seiner Oma einen Neffen hat, der behauptet dass der Onkel seiner Tante letztens verkündete..."



Tja, ich kenn halt Naxx 40 nicht komplett und es gibt wohl auch nicht viele (aktive) Spieler die das von sich behaupten können. Daher habe ich auch zu den jeweiligen encountern selber keine Wertung abgegeben sondern nur anhand der Dauer bis zum world 1st. 

Naxx40 war halt kein Vergnügungspark wie ICC, wo jeder hingeht.



Cybereule schrieb:


> Ja, aber es heisst nicht, dass es für den Einzelnen schwieriger ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Aber für das Team, da eben mehr passieren kann. Je länger die Kette desto mehr Glieder können reißen.


----------



## Renox110 (2. September 2010)

Ein kleines scheiß Kind, meint es hätte mehr Geld, als ein Erwachsener XD


----------



## Toxxical (2. September 2010)

Habt ihr mal Herr der Fliegen gelesen, das Verhalten lässt sich leicht auf einige Spieler projizieren.
Die Menschen sind nicht von Natur aus nett sondern von Natur aus nach Überleben orientiert.
Es gibt Jäger und Sammler. Ob einer von denen stirbt ist egal, Hauptsache man lebt selbst weiter.


----------



## Avelinya (2. September 2010)

Terrordar halt. Mehr gibts dazu leider net zu sagen...aber ich glaube dass es auf vielen Servern so zu und her geht...leider...

Grüsse Ave


----------



## bloodstar (2. September 2010)

ich versteh die Umfrage nicht.

Ich nehme an du willst wissen seit wann wir zufrieden sind... aber da machen die Antworten keinen Sinn.


----------



## Daddelprinz (2. September 2010)

Es heißt "zufrieden" und nicht "zu frieden".
Frieden! Äh, Peace!


----------



## Shaila (2. September 2010)

Um meine Meinung auf den ersten Seiten hier noch einmal zu ergänzen, poste ich auch hier noch einmal den text, den ich eben in einem anderen Thread verfasst habe. Die Threads ähneln sich sehr.






Eine berechtigte Frage, die man sich zurecht stellen könnte, verfolgt man den Umgangston und das Niveau, auf dem sich die Community bewegt. Sowohl im Spiel, als auch hier im Forum. In beiden Bereichen könnte ich spontan mindestens 50 Negativbeispiele bennen. Gestern gab es einen ähnlichen Thread über die Umgangsformen in WoW und diese Threads häufen sich immer mehr. Das ist einfach eine Tatsache, die man ernst nehmen sollte und nicht mit "Mimimi" oder "Wayne" abstempeln sollte.

Die Frage ist, warum sich diese Probleme anscheinend häufen. Die Frage ob WoW dumm macht ist also wie schon gesagt berechtigt. Ich persönlich muss sagen: Nein! WoW verblödet nicht. Im Gegenteil, es kann viele wichtige Eigenschaften vermitteln, wobei das dann auch wieder davon abhängt, mit wem man zusammen spielt. Ich persönlich habe extrem viel gelernt durch WoW bzw. Interessen entdeckt, die ich vorher nicht erwartet hätte. Das bezieht sich sowohl auf Foren, als auch auf das Spiel selber.

Ich spiele z.B. auf Englisch, wodurch ich neben dem Spielen lerne, durch WoW wurde ich inspiriert Geschichten und Anleitungen zu schreiben, wozu man wiederrum ein wenig Deutschkenntnisse und Formulierungsverständnis benötigt. Diese Werte förder ich unter anderem spielerisch. WoW hilft mir maßgeblich mich in solchen Bereichen auch in meiner Freitzeit weiterzuentwickeln. Gleichzeitig wird in WoW Teamwork vermittelt und wie man mit Geld umgehen sollte. Das sind positive Aspekte, die leider oft außer Acht gelassen werden.

Das Problem bei WoW ist, dass es enormes Suchtpotential hat und sogut diese positiven Aspekte sein mögen, es bringt nichts, wenn man nur noch spielt, dadurch wird man bestimmt nicht schlauer, dass wäre auch Quatsch. Generell aber, wenn man WoW einfach wie ein normales Spiel spielt, dann ist es meiner Meinung nach ein Meisterwerk und ich halte es für wesentlich sinnvoller als ein Ego-Shooter.

Ich denke viele in der Community sind sehr intelligent, wenn ich mich hier in den Foren umschaue, dann sind da zwar sehr viele, naja "Extremfälle" aber eben auch sehr viele Leute, die meiner Meinung nach ein gehöriges Maß an Wissen besitzen. Und so ist es auch im Spiel. Man kann das nicht pauschalisieren. Das wäre wie, als wenn ich sagen würden, dass alle Punks etwas dümmer sind. WoW ist auch nur ein Spiel, wo sehr viele Bereiche der gesellschaft zusammenfließen, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.

Aber:

Mit Wrath of the Lichking hat Blizzard sein Spielsystem komplett geändert, ebenso wie die Kundengruppe. Wäre erstmal kein Problem, wenn diese neue Kundengruppe nicht längst ein Problemfall im realen Leben totgeschwiegen wird. Die neue Zielgruppe sind jüngere Spieler, wie ich selbst einer bin. Die werden immer mehr gelockt, es hat schon seinen Grund, warum die Werbung auf dem und dem Sender läuft und nicht wo anders. Ich führe den negativ werdenden Tonfall und die Unfreundlichkeit auf die neue Kundengruppe IN Verbindung mit Blizzards neuer Spielmechanik zurück.

Ich bin der Meinung, dass unser Bildungsystem stark im Argen liegt. Klar, werden sich jetzt einige denken, dass sagt uns jetzt jemand der selbst Schüler ist und keinen Bock auf Schule hat. Um diese Kommentare vorzubeugen, möchte ich anmerken, dass ich mich was schulische Sachen betrifft sehr anstrenge und einen Grund habe, warum ich oben genanntes kritisiere. Ich selber habe einen Schnitt von 1,4 in meinem Zeugniss, wieso beschwer ich mich also gerade.

Weil ich mit ansehen muss, wie eine Schülerin, vielleicht eine komplizierte Matheformel herleiten kann, aber nicht die 16 Bundesländer weiss. Weil ich mit ansehen muss, wie gefragt wird, in welcher Staatsform wir leben und keiner eine Antwort weiss. Weil ich erleben muss, wie wir im Unterricht mit Material aus 1980 - 1990 arbeiten müssen, gerade in Fächern wie Politik & Wirtschaft ist das einfach nur dramatisch. Man muss miterleben, wie bis zu 35 Schüler in einer Klasse zusammengesteckt werden, wo es nahezu unmöglich gemacht wird, dass eine einzelne Lehrkraft explizit auf die einzelnen Problemzonen von jeweiligen Schülern eingeht, um Fehler auszumertzen. Es wird schlicht weg unterbunden.

Es kann nicht sein, dass in einem Bildungssystem, für das angeblich ALLES getan wird, stinkende Teppichböden den Fußboden zieren, alte Tische und Stühle da sind und die Tafel vollkommen veraltet ist (Längst gibt es digitale Fortschrittlichere Tafeln). Und die größte Frechheit ist, dass dann anstatt diese Makel zu beheben, die Haupteingänge der Schule erneuert werden, was vollkommen unnötig ist. Wir haben Computerräume, auf denen alles voller Viren und Würmer ist, mit total alter zum teil kaputter hardware. Veraltete Browser, veraltete Betriebssysteme. Das sind alles Makel, die NICHT da sein dürften, in einem Land, für das die Bildung das Wichtigste ist, was es überhaupt nur geben kann.

Ich kann nicht verstehen, wie sich Politiker hinstellen können und behaupten können, sie würden alles für die Bildung tun. Nein, es wird auch noch daran gespart. Alles wirt elitärer, schneller und härter. So lernt ein normaler Mensch nicht. Ein Mensch lernt etwas, wenn es ihn interessiert, wenn der Mensch die Zusammenhänge versteht, wenn er versteht WOZU er denn nun die Matheformeln lernen muss. Sollte es nicht erstrebenswert sein, die Schüler in erster Linie dafür zu faszinieren, sie so zu faszinieren, das sie lernen WOLLEN und nicht MÜSSEN. Denn es ist doch so, dass sich jeder dritte Schüler sagt: "Das Zeug brauch ich doch nie wieder!"

Solche Äußerungen dürfen einfach nicht passieren. Es bringt nichts, wenn ich einem Schüler mehr Arbeitsblätter gebe, die er in noch kürzerer Zeit erledigen soll, wenn der Schüler es einfach nicht versteht und die nötige Förderung einfach nicht bekommt, weil die Lehrkräfte vollkommen überfordert sind. Dazu kommt soziale Verarmung, viel zu viele Schüler entwickeln sich zu totalen Sozialgrüppeln, welche vielleicht gute Noten haben, aber noch nie etwas von Toleranz, Objektivität und Respekt gehört haben. Das geht soweit, dass LEHRER wegen den Schülern weinen.

Ich frage mich, wie soetwas in einem Land wie Deutschland überhaupt nur passieren kann. Ebenso sollten natürlich auch die Eltern ihren Beitrag leisten. Wie kann es sein, dass das Kind in der Schule raucht und Ärger bekommt und die Eltern nichts anderes sagen als: "Ja und, lass ihn doch, ist doch seine Entscheidung!" Kann mir jemand erklären, wie solche Persönlichkeiten, jemals Respekt lernen sollen ?

Wieso erzähl ich euch das nun bei so einem Topic. Weil wir große Probleme in Deutschland haben, Probleme um die jeder nur dumm herumschwätzt. Keiner will etwas tun, keine Lehrer, keine Politiker, keine Eltern, so scheint es mir. Letztens musste ich einen Aufsatz schreiben über das Bildungssystem und viele Lehrer haben mir in meiner Kritik zugestimmt, aber sie haben mir gesagt, sie wären machtlos was dagegen zu tun. Vieles in unserem Land im Bezug auf diesen bereich ist so dermaßen im Argen und niemand kümmert sich darum.


DAS ist der Problembereich. Und da die deutsche Jugend immer dümmer wird, während ein kleiner Teil immer schlauer wird und die neue Kundengruppe Blizzards eben diese Jugend ist, welche man so leicht binden kann, deswegen herrscht ein mangelndes Niveau. Dies wird dann noch verstärkt durch Blizzards Spielepolitik, indem sie Anonymität (Realübergreifende BG's, Dungeontool) und Geschwindigkeit fördern. Jeder hat alles und jeder fühlt sich toll. Etwas was nicht funktionieren kann. Wenn jeder gleich ist, wird das nie funktionieren, dass hat die Geschichte gezeigt und das ist auch auf ein Spiel übertragbar.


----------



## Fremder123 (2. September 2010)

xerkxes schrieb:


> Naxx40 war halt kein Vergnügungspark wie ICC, wo jeder hingeht.


Ach und Du meinst, nur darum war Naxx besser? Weil halt nicht "jeder" rein ging/ rein konnte? Warum sollten unbedingt Spielinhalte einem großen Teil der Spieler vorenthalten werden, nur damit einige behaupten können, sie seien besser bzw. dass das Spiel dann ja soooo viel schwerer und anspruchsvoller ist. Will mir bis heute nicht in den Kopf und es konnte bisher auch noch nicht ein einziger ein sinnvolles Argument für diese abstruse Denkweise bringen.

Zumal: Warst Du denn schon mal in den Hardmodes der Eiskronenzitadelle?! Wenn ja dann wüsstest Du, dass selbst Lord Mark'Gar im 10er eine unachtsame Gruppe in null komma nix in Stücke zerlegt. Ein Stoffi der im Knochensturm steht stirbt binnen 3 Sekunden unheilbar. Ein Plattenheini hält 2 Sekunden länger durch, aber auch dann wars das. Bei Saurfang bekommt jeder einen Buff mit 80% Bewegungsreduktion, sobald die Blutbestien auftauchen... wer es da nicht auf die Reihe bekommt, die Viecher sinnvoll zu stunnen/ zu kiten/ zu töten, der kommt nichtmal durchs erste Viertel... von den nachfolgenden Bossen ganz zu schweigen. Also erzähl bitte nicht, dass ICC ein Freizeitpark ist. Vielleicht im normalen Modus mit 30% Buff, der ist tatsächlich für jedermann, auf dem "wahren" Schwierigkeitsgrad sieht das dann ganz anders aus. Vielleicht ist unser Server voller ungeübter Spieler, keine Ahnung, aber mit heroischem 264er-/ 277er Zeugs rumzurennen, ist keinesfalls alltäglich.


----------



## Chrisjee (2. September 2010)

> Wenn jeder gleich ist, wird das nie funktionieren, dass hat die Geschichte gezeigt und das ist auch auf ein Spiel übertragbar.


^^
Kommunismus



> Weil ich mit ansehen muss, wie eine Schülerin, vielleicht eine komplizierte Matheformel herleiten kann, aber nicht die 16 Bundesländer weiss. Weil ich mit ansehen muss, wie gefragt wird, in welcher Staatsform wir leben und keiner eine Antwort weiss. Weil ich erleben muss, wie wir im Unterricht mit Material aus 1980 - 1990 arbeiten müssen, gerade in Fächern wie Politik & Wirtschaft ist das einfach nur dramatisch. Man muss miterleben, wie bis zu 35 Schüler in einer Klasse zusammengesteckt werden, wo es nahezu unmöglich gemacht wird, dass eine einzelne Lehrkraft explizit auf die einzelnen Problemzonen von jeweiligen Schülern eingeht, um Fehler auszumertzen. Es wird schlicht weg unterbunden.


Also in meiner alten Schule haben wir immer etwas vom 2ten Weltkrieg ect. gelernt.
Über das "jetzt" lernte ich erst etwas in meiner Fachschule.


----------



## Shaila (2. September 2010)

Chrisjee schrieb:


> ^^
> Kommunismus
> 
> 
> ...



Dagegen will ich nichts sagen, es ist wichtig über den 2. Weltkrieg zu reden. Wir alle wissen ja, wer sich nicht an die Vergangenheit erinnert, ist verdammt dazu sie noch einmal zu durchleben. Das hat nichts mit "Den Deutschen fällt es schwer sowas hinter sich zu lassen" zu tun. Ich finde es sollte einfach zum Standartprogramm gehören. Mein Opa hatte 5 Brüder und sie alle sind in diesem Krieg gestorben, mein Opa erzählt noch oft davon heute, davon und vom Krieg im Allgemeinen. Es ist wichtig sowas präsent zu halten.

Aber das heißt nicht, dass man andere Bereiche vernachlässigen sollte. Bei so ganz allgemeinen Fragen wie Bundesländer bzw. Staatsform sehe ich aber auch die Eltern sehr in der Verantwortung.


----------



## Exicoo (2. September 2010)

sorry aber muss sein: seidseit.de
(siehe Umfrage)
Der Umgangston in WoW hat sich ganz klar verschlechtert.


----------



## The Paladin (2. September 2010)

Mal ne Frage:

Hat irgendeiner von euch schon mal den Handelschannel auf einen Englischsprachigen WoW-Server gesehen?

Da wird nur gehandelt und ich habe dort noch nie Flames gesehen (Außer im berüchtigten Brachland-Chat)
Für die Gruppensuche wird entweder das Tool oder der LFG-channel benutzt.

Ich muss meinen Main charakter mal von Malorne auf einen Englischen Server transferieren.

Aber ansonsten gibt es auch Ausnahmen, manchmal wird man auch (Wenn man mal zufällig einen Low-levler trifft). Da fragen manche ganz nett nach hilfe beim Questen und versuchen auch beim Kampf gegen Mobs zu helfen (Was nicht geht da diese nur einen Schlag brauchen, meistens).


----------



## Chrisjee (2. September 2010)

> Hat irgendeiner von euch schon mal den Handelschannel auf einen Englischsprachigen WoW-Server gesehen?


Siehe Ensidia Live Stream.
Da waren ca. 2k und 15 davon waren Spammer.
10-12 waren Deutsch.



> Aber das heißt nicht, dass man andere Bereiche vernachlässigen sollte.


Das ist das Problem.


----------



## Ceiwyn (2. September 2010)

Ich kann mich nur wiederholen: Exakt dieser Umgangston, der jetzt in WoW wohl Alltag zu sein scheint, herrschte schon seit Classic, zumindest auf meinem RP-Realm (die ja angeblich die Flaggschiffe in Sachen Umgangston sind). Daher hat sich in den vergangenen Jahren exakt nichts geändert außer der Spielerzahl. Mehr Spieler = mehr Idioten. Von den normalen Spielern kriegt man ja nichts mit. 

Um auf das OT bzgl. Bildung noch mal kurz einzugehen: Dafür sind vor allem SPD, Grüne, CDU und FDP verantwortlich, wer diese vier Parteien noch wählt, hat meiner Ansicht nach nichts verstanden. Es gibt noch andere Parteien - nein, nicht die NPD.

Und was die Hardmodes angeht: Ich wipe derzeit wöchentlich am Prof 25er Hero rum. Auf wieviel Sachen man da gleichzeitig achten muss, stellt alles in den Schatten, was ich in Classic erlebt habe. Und ich habe dort VIEL erlebt. Zwischen ICC und Naxx40 herrscht kein so großer Unterschied, wie die "Elite" einen immer glauben lassen will.


----------



## xerkxes (2. September 2010)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Ach und Du meinst, nur darum war Naxx besser? Weil halt nicht "jeder" rein ging/ rein konnte? Warum sollten unbedingt Spielinhalte einem großen Teil der Spieler vorenthalten werden, nur damit einige behaupten können, sie seien besser bzw. dass das Spiel dann ja soooo viel schwerer und anspruchsvoller ist. Will mir bis heute nicht in den Kopf und es konnte bisher auch noch nicht ein einziger ein sinnvolles Argument für diese abstruse Denkweise bringen.
> 
> Zumal: Warst Du denn schon mal in den Hardmodes der Eiskronenzitadelle?! Wenn ja dann wüsstest Du, dass selbst Lord Mark'Gar im 10er eine unachtsame Gruppe in null komma nix in Stücke zerlegt. Ein Stoffi der im Knochensturm steht stirbt binnen 3 Sekunden unheilbar. Ein Plattenheini hält 2 Sekunden länger durch, aber auch dann wars das. Bei Saurfang bekommt jeder einen Buff mit 80% Bewegungsreduktion, sobald die Blutbestien auftauchen... wer es da nicht auf die Reihe bekommt, die Viecher sinnvoll zu stunnen/ zu kiten/ zu töten, der kommt nichtmal durchs erste Viertel... von den nachfolgenden Bossen ganz zu schweigen. Also erzähl bitte nicht, dass ICC ein Freizeitpark ist. Vielleicht im normalen Modus mit 30% Buff, der ist tatsächlich für jedermann, auf dem "wahren" Schwierigkeitsgrad sieht das dann ganz anders aus. Vielleicht ist unser Server voller ungeübter Spieler, keine Ahnung, aber mit heroischem 264er-/ 277er Zeugs rumzurennen, ist keinesfalls alltäglich.



Wo habe ich behauptet, dass Naxx40 besser ist, ich habe nur behauptet, dass Naxx40 schwerer war als ICC. Wenn du selbst argumentiert nicht verstehen kannst, dass jemand den Classic Content mag liegt es wohl daran, dass du andere Liebhaberwerte hast. Viele können sich auch nicht erklären warum sich jemand einen Oldtimer für teures Geld kauft um ihn dann 2 mal im Jahr zu fahren. Ich lasse ja den Leuten ICC, ich sage auch nicht, dass es schlecht ist, ich sage nur, dass es (und der gesamte content) gegenüber früher eine Kinderjause ist.

Wir brauchen uns jetzt auch nicht einzelne encounter herauspicken und miteinander vergleichen. Ich könnte ja jetzt auch C'Thun vorbringen und aufschreiben, wie eine Gruppe da zusammenspielen muss. Oder die Twins, bei denen heute noch Raids voll mit 80ern wipen.


----------



## Chrisjee (2. September 2010)

> ich sage nur, dass es gegenüber früher eine Kinderjause ist.
> 
> Wir brauchen uns jetzt auch nicht einzelne encounter herauspicken und miteinander vergleichen.


----------



## Shaila (2. September 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ich kann mich nur wiederholen: Exakt dieser Umgangston, der jetzt in WoW wohl Alltag zu sein scheint, herrschte schon seit Classic, zumindest auf meinem RP-Realm (die ja angeblich die Flaggschiffe in Sachen Umgangston sind). Daher hat sich in den vergangenen Jahren exakt nichts geändert außer der Spielerzahl. Mehr Spieler = mehr Idioten. Von den normalen Spielern kriegt man ja nichts mit.
> 
> Um auf das OT bzgl. Bildung noch mal kurz einzugehen: Dafür sind vor allem SPD, Grüne, CDU und FDP verantwortlich, wer diese vier Parteien noch wählt, hat meiner Ansicht nach nichts verstanden. Es gibt noch andere Parteien - nein, nicht die NPD.
> 
> Und was die Hardmodes angeht: Ich wipe derzeit wöchentlich am Prof 25er Hero rum. Auf wieviel Sachen man da gleichzeitig achten muss, stellt alles in den Schatten, was ich in Classic erlebt habe. Und ich habe dort VIEL erlebt. Zwischen ICC und Naxx40 herrscht kein so großer Unterschied, wie die "Elite" einen immer glauben lassen will.



Das ist kein OT, es hängt einfach nur zusammen. Eben wurde es schon geschrieben, auf englischen Servern ist der Ton besser, auch meiner Meinung nach, weil ich spiele da auch oft PvP. Ist das jetzt ein Zufall ? Das sagen nämlich sehr viele, dass es da "ruhiger" ist. Wieso also bei uns nicht ? Worauf soll das bitte zurückzuführen sein ? Des Weiteren möchte ich hinzufügen, dass gerade die CDU ein Dorn in meinem Auge darstellt, sobald ich das erste Mal wählen kann, wird für irgendwas gewählt, aber nicht die CDU, denn die fördern dieses elitäre. Ich behaupte, dass das Bildungssystem unter der CDU schwer, ja sogar sehr schwer gelitten hat.


----------



## Derulu (2. September 2010)

Warum es auf englischsprachigen Servern ruhiger zugeht? Weil Amerikaner/Engländer nun mal kein Volk von Nörglern, Neidern und Besserwissern sind. Sie sind vielleicht vieles anderes, oh ja das sind sie sogar ganz sicher, aber das Nörgeln und alles besser wissen haben leider nur wir Deutschsprachler so gut drauf...


----------



## Shaila (2. September 2010)

Derulu schrieb:


> Warum es auf englischsprachigen Servern ruhiger zugeht? Weil Amerikaner/Engländer nun mal kein Volk von Nörglern, Neidern und Besserwissern sind. Sie sind vielleicht vieles anderes, oh ja das sind sie sogar ganz sicher, aber das Nörgeln und alles besser wissen haben leider nur wir Deutschsprachler so gut drauf...



Der nächste Schwarz/weiss denker, gibt es die hier in so großer Zahl ? Alle Spanier sind fröhlich, alle Afrikaner robust, alle Chinesen sind durchgeknallt, alle Amerikaner sind dumm. Na, merkst du was ?


----------



## Fremder123 (2. September 2010)

xerkxes schrieb:


> Ich lasse ja den Leuten ICC, ich sage auch nicht, dass es schlecht ist, ich sage nur, dass es (und der gesamte content) gegenüber früher eine Kinderjause ist.


Ich zitiere da jetzt mal Ceiwyn, denn besser könnte ich es auch nicht ausdrücken:


Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Und was die Hardmodes angeht: Ich wipe derzeit wöchentlich am Prof 25er Hero rum. Auf wieviel Sachen man da gleichzeitig achten muss, stellt alles in den Schatten, was ich in Classic erlebt habe. Und ich habe dort VIEL erlebt. Zwischen ICC und Naxx40 herrscht kein so großer Unterschied, wie die "Elite" einen immer glauben lassen will.





Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Des Weiteren möchte ich hinzufügen, dass gerade die CDU ein Dorn in meinem Auge darstellt, sobald ich das erste Mal wählen kann, wird für irgendwas gewählt, aber nicht die CDU, denn die fördern dieses elitäre. Ich behaupte, dass das Bildungssystem unter der CDU schwer, ja sogar sehr schwer gelitten hat.


Nun ja, ich weiß zwar nicht was das jetzt zum Thema beiträgt, aber da ich offenbar deutlich älter bin (als ich das erste Mal wählen ging war es vor mehr als einer Dekade^^) lass Dir einen Rat geben: KEINE Partei macht es deutlich besser... unter Rot/ Grün ist das Bildungsystem auch nicht mehr erblüht als unter schwarz bzw. schwarz gelb. Aber das geht nun doch deutlich offtopic, darum sag ich jetzt auch nix weiter dazu.^^



Derulu schrieb:


> Warum es auf englischsprachigen Servern ruhiger zugeht? Weil Amerikaner/Engländer nun mal kein Volk von Nörglern, Neidern und Besserwissern sind. Sie sind vielleicht vieles anderes, oh ja das sind sie sogar ganz sicher, aber das Nörgeln und alles besser wissen haben leider nur wir Deutschsprachler so gut drauf...


Naja, da sprich mal schön nur für Dich selbst mein Lieber und wie es gerade schon gesagt wurde... Klischees ftw?!


----------



## Shaila (2. September 2010)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Ich zitiere da jetzt mal Ceiwyn, denn besser könnte ich es auch nicht ausdrücken:
> 
> 
> 
> Nun ja, ich weiß zwar nicht was das jetzt zum Thema beiträgt, aber da ich offenbar deutlich älter bin (als ich das erste Mal wählen ging war es vor mehr als einer Dekade^^) lass Dir einen Rat geben: KEINE Partei macht es deutlich besser... unter Rot/ Grün ist das Bildungsystem auch nicht mehr erblüht als unter schwarz bzw. schwarz gelb. Aber das geht nun doch deutlich offtopic, darum sag ich jetzt auch nix weiter dazu.^^



Aber unter Rot/Grün ist es zumindest nicht in diesem Ausmaß verschlechtert worden wie es scheint. Und ja, leider ist es Off - Topic, aber leider auch nicht. Denn es ist nun mal auf ein reales Problem, welches wir in unserer Gesellschaft haben zurückzuführen meiner Meinung nach, in sofern ist es in meinen Augen nicht direkt Off - Topic. Wir sollten viel mehr über das reale Problem diskutieren, als über die minimalen Abfärbungen davon auf ein Spiel. Wieso wird über das reale Problem nicht in einem solchen Maße diskutiert, wie es bei dem Umgangston in WoW der Fall ist, welcher nur ein Teil des eigentlichen Problems darstellt ?


----------



## Ceiwyn (2. September 2010)

Derulu schrieb:


> Warum es auf englischsprachigen Servern ruhiger zugeht? Weil Amerikaner/Engländer nun mal kein Volk von Nörglern, Neidern und Besserwissern sind. Sie sind vielleicht vieles anderes, oh ja das sind sie sogar ganz sicher, aber das Nörgeln und alles besser wissen haben leider nur wir Deutschsprachler so gut drauf...



Kompletter Unsinn. Eher liegt es daran, dass Deutschland von allen Industrieländern mittlerweile den niedrigsten Lebensstandart hat. Und von fast allen EU-Ländern das einzige ohne gesetzlichen Mindestlohn. Und von allen EU-Ländern fast das einzige ohne Finanzmarkt-, Transaktions, - und Börsenumsatzsteuer...


----------



## USV (2. September 2010)

Also ich finde das dieses Benehmen im Chat nur Temporär ist, und zwar wenn Schulferien sind. Denn dort wird auch nur geflamt und gemobbt. 

Das Gelaber hat leider den Weg in den WOW Chat gefunden. Leider wird RESPEKT nicht mehr als ein nobler WERT angesehen. 

Und wenn einer mit GS 6k+ dich anmacht das du keinen DMG, kacke Heilst oder die Mobs net halten kann weil der DEPP meint der müsse als DD volles DPS fahren. Dann sag nur: WER DIE AGGRO hat kann sie behalten...!!


----------



## Hinklstyn (2. September 2010)

Das kommt auf dem Server an.Ich bin auf dem abyssichen Rat auf der Allianz Seite und fühle mich dort wohl.Hier wird geholfen wo man kann.z.B letztens Icc25 haben wir ein Tank genommen der noch nie Icc getankt hat(!)Alles hat super geklappt,wir sind hatten alles bis zum Rat gecleared.Hier wird man sogar mit nem GS von 4k in Icc10 mitgenommen.


----------



## Derulu (2. September 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Der nächste Schwarz/weiss denker, gibt es die hier in so großer Zahl ? Alle Spanier sind fröhlich, alle Afrikaner robust, alle Chinesen sind durchgeknallt, alle Amerikaner sind dumm. Na, merkst du was ?



Nicht alle Klischees und Vorurteile stimmen aber manche haben einen wahren Kern. Es spielen mindestens so viele Amerikaner WoW wie Deutsche/Österreicher/Schweizer und das Bildungsniveau der USA ist im Durchschnitt gesehen, niedriger wie in den genannten Ländern (und das Bildungssystem ist so ziemlich das elitenbildenste, das man sich vorstellen kann. Sind die Eltern reich bekommst du eine tolle Schulbildung, sind die Eltern arm musst du entweder ein Genie sein, extremst fleißig oder ein Spotass um ähnliche Chancen zu erhalten). Totzdem, schaut man auf die Ami-Server, in die Ami-Foren, wird dort weniger gejammert, geflamet und (schönes österreichisches Wort) "gesudert". Es hat also scheinbar wenig Relation zum Bildungs-, noch weniger zum politischen System (das amerikanische System ist dem der Goblins in WoW nicht unähnlich *lol*)...woher kommt es dann, dass es gerade auf den deutschsprachigen Servern so zugeht?


----------



## xerkxes (2. September 2010)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Ich zitiere da jetzt mal Ceiwyn, denn besser könnte ich es auch nicht ausdrücken:



Der Professor ist schon nicht ohne aber einfach abwarten bis er generft wird. Auch das ist in Classic nicht allzu oft vorgekommen.



Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Des Weiteren möchte ich hinzufügen, dass gerade die CDU ein Dorn in meinem Auge darstellt, sobald ich das erste Mal wählen kann, wird für irgendwas gewählt, aber nicht die CDU, denn die fördern dieses elitäre. Ich behaupte, dass das Bildungssystem unter der CDU schwer, ja sogar sehr schwer gelitten hat.



Elitäre Bildungssysteme bringen aber offenbar sehr viele Nobelpreisträger hervor. Siehe Vergleich USA - Deutschland/Österreich. Die gute Bildung wird hierzulande einfach auch zu wenig geschätz und es wird zu lasch das Wissen überprüft.


----------



## Derulu (2. September 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Kompletter Unsinn. Eher liegt es daran, dass Deutschland von allen Industrieländern mittlerweile den niedrigsten Lebensstandart hat. Und von fast allen EU-Ländern das einzige ohne gesetzlichen Mindestlohn. Und von allen EU-Ländern fast das einzige ohne Finanzmarkt-, Transaktions, - und Börsenumsatzsteuer...



Und in Amerika gibt es auch nur einen dieser Punkte? Dort gilt man schon als Kommunist, wenn man eine allgemeine Krankenversicherung einführen will. Un der Lebensstandard der USA ist mitnichten höher als in Deutschland, die Schere zwischen Arm und Reich klafft dort noch eklatanter auseinander als bei uns. Trotzdem sehen sie scheinbar alles etwas gelassener und das kann ich mir nur mit der Mentalität erklären...


----------



## xerkxes (2. September 2010)

Derulu schrieb:


> Und in Amerika gibt es auch nur einen dieser Punkte? Dort gilt man schon als Kommunist, wenn man eine allgemeine Krankenversicherung einführen will.



Im Moment bezeichnen die Erzkonservativen Obama als Sozialisten wegen der Krankenversicherungsgeschichte und manche meinen deswegen er sei ein Kommunist. Ist das gleiche wie im deutschsprachigen Raum, ist man rechts eingestellt, ist man ein Nazi.


----------



## Fusie (3. September 2010)

Derulu schrieb:


> Naja, die ganz Schlimmen trifft man in WoW-Community-Foren wieder, sie lästern meist über WoW obwohl sie es angeblich ja selber gar nicht mehr spielen, aber sie wollen es zumindest anderen, denen es trotzdem noch gefällt, auch madig machen. Man gönnt sich ja sonst nchts.



Denke da muss man dann etwas genauer schauen, teilweise ist Kritik notwendig, damit sich auch etwas - hoffentlich positiv - ändert.
Natürlich muss man sich bewusst sein, das Activision Blizzard einen feuchten Dreck auf alles gibt, was jenseits den offiziellen US Foren geschrieben wird... also eigentlich Zeitverschwendung.

Zudem, wer sich in irgendwelchen Foren, von anderen ein Spiel madig schreiben lässt, wird wohl im Kern doch das eine oder andere Problem mit eben diesem Spiel haben, oder?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach ja, denke die meisten werden schreiben das "Champions online" ein relativ schlechtes Spiel war und wohl auch noch ist... hmmm... spiele gerade die 10 Tage Trial, und muss sagen, das Spielchen mit den Superkräften macht mir zumindest Laune, egal was viele andere nun da von sich tippen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Frage mich nur gerade ob man mit "Tunneln" auch auf Berge rauf kommt wie mit "Fliegen"...


----------



## IkilledKenny (3. September 2010)

Lieber TE

es heißt "seid" und "zufrieden" 

bitte kaufe dir einen Duden oder pass im Deutschunterricht besser auf


----------



## Helgesen (3. September 2010)

Also bei einer Frage bekommt man auf meine Server eigentlich immer eine Antwort und was die Leute mit ihren Geld mache ist doch dennen ihre Sache, wenn einen das Flugmount gefällt soll er es Kaufen oder andere Dinge.


----------



## MasterCrain (3. September 2010)

Ich bin froh das es im Shop lediglich Mounts und Pets zu kaufen gibt. Da hab ich kein problem mit. Stellt euch vor es lassen sich (wie in unzähligen anderen Spielen) Waffen/Rüstungen sowie temporäre buffs kaufen. (siehe zB Shaiya, da kannste dich für ausreichend geld mit 95% crit chance, permanent erhöhte attack speed + sämtliche Werte + x ausstatten. Haben damals im PVP mit 20 Leuten gegen nen einzelnen Gegner verloren)


----------



## Butze666 (3. September 2010)

Disasterpiece schrieb:


> Ich versteh auch nicht was ihr für Probleme habt, und ich bin wirklich zufrieden mit dem Umgangston auf meinem Sever (Alleria)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Digga geile Signatur!!!


----------



## Izara (3. September 2010)

Interessanterweise haben fast alle für "nein" gevotet, aber Fakt ist, dass jeder einzelne von uns mit zu diesem Umgangston beiträgt. Sei es nun durch eine unfreundliche Abfuhr an so einen Handelschannel-Flamer, dadurch dass man jemanden, der sich nicht artikulieren kann, auf die Igoreliste packt oder dass man im Raid einfach mal innerlich explodiert und den Raid verlässt, sobald sich 10 Spieler streiten.

Dass man einfach mal freundlich auf eben diese im ersten Beitrag beschriebenen Leute eingehen kann und ihnen helfen kann oder gar nicht erst auf deren Niveau abrutschen sollte, daran denkt selten jemand   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Beispiele:


Im Handelschannel schreibt einer fast sekündlich mit CAPS, dass er nen Berufspost von nem Juwe haben will. Er wird von mindestens 20 Leuten zusammengeschissen, was er doch für ein Depp sei etc. Bei nächsten Mal würde er vielleicht nicht mehr sekündlich nach einem Juwe schreien und sich dann verbal unmissverständlich dämlich über all die Leute im Channel aufregen, die sich über ihn aufregen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nö, vielleicht würde er nach nur einem freundlichen Whisper einfach mal nett fragen?! Who knows..?
In einer Ini rollt ständig jemand auf Zaubermacht-Items, die er als Jäger nun wirklich nicht braucht (Ringe z.b.) Bedarf. 3 der Ini-Mitbestreiter lachen ihn aus und beschimpfen ihn als Noob, Vollidiot, Spasst und was nicht noch alles. Kennen wir ja alles zu genüge, stimmts? Ob derjenige sich nicht später mal anderen Anfängern nicht netter gegenüber verhalten wird, wenn man ihn nett darauf hinweist, dass er als Jäger andere Stats braucht?! Who knows..?
Als fröhlicher Twink (oder auch Nontwink) questet mal lustig durch Tanaris und sieht auf einmal einen anderen Spieler, der scheinbar dieselben Mobs töten muss. "oh nein, der klaut meine Mobs, die Sau! ich bin schneller!" Und schwupp, pullt man gleich mal ein paar Gruppen und bombt die dann schön weg, sodass der andere Spieler zum Abschließen der 20-Mob-Killquest nur noch 2 übrig hat und auf den Respawn warten muss. Nett ist sowas nicht. Der Spieler beschwert sich womöglich noch per Whisper. Man kann sein Verhalten ändern und denjenigen vorher fragen, ob er auch bloß Mobs killen muss und ihn in eine Gruppe einladen. Sein Dank wird einem sicher sein und er wird wahrscheinlich genauso nett zu anderen sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich finds traurig, dass heutzutage sogar in Startgebieten alle Mobs weggespottet werden, bloß damit man von den 100 Manawürmern keinen abgeben muss. Egal ob man dran verreckt oder nicht. Hauptsache Mob geklaut. (Ja ist mir mal passiert und ich hab mich vor Lachen nicht mehr eingekriegt   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )  

Ist doch kein Beinbruch, einfach mal nett zu sein   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaila (3. September 2010)

Izara schrieb:


> Interessanterweise haben fast alle für "nein" gevotet, aber Fakt ist, dass jeder einzelne von uns mit zu diesem Umgangston beiträgt. Sei es nun durch eine unfreundliche Abfuhr an so einen Handelschannel-Flamer, dadurch dass man jemanden, der sich nicht artikulieren kann, auf die Igoreliste packt oder dass man im Raid einfach mal innerlich explodiert und den Raid verlässt, sobald sich 10 Spieler streiten.
> 
> Dass man einfach mal freundlich auf eben diese im ersten Beitrag beschriebenen Leute eingehen kann und ihnen helfen kann oder gar nicht erst auf deren Niveau abrutschen sollte, daran denkt selten jemand
> 
> ...



Ja, dass finde ich auch immer wieder faszinierend, wenn sich jemand über den Ton beschwert, aber selbst nur dumme Antworten gibt oder auch in den Foren spammt. Was musste man hier schon alles lesen.


----------



## Malis23 (3. September 2010)

> Erinnert sich noch einer daran das jeden tag kinder sterben, ich glaube nicht sonst würden nicht so viele geld für sowas ausgeben. Nein damit meine ich nicht das Wir WoWler uns ne Gametimecrad kaufen. Ich möchte mal anmerken, dass wenn man sich zb einmal das Himmelsross(EUR 20,00),Panda(EUR 10,00) und noch K.T Der kleine(EUR 10,00) kauft sind das 40€ für eig nix. Aber es geht ja nicht ums Geld.



hahaha neue sig fürs offi forum


----------



## Falwas (3. September 2010)

LP2, BOON, lösch ma dein char, bums deine muddi,DUELL??, ogogogog, einself, gearscore /igno

Klar bin ich mit dem Umgangston zufrieden. Vor allem mit:

-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_
=RAID=RAID=RAID=RAID=
      	Suche noch
///4/// DDs (GS 9000)
///1/// HEALOOOR (Pupala)
///2/// Tanks (drölftausend life)
++++++++++++++++++++
   /wave me Dala mitte
   wer flüster bekommd headshot
=RAID=RAID=RAID=RAID=
-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_


----------



## nea-polis (3. September 2010)

Eraiser schrieb:


> Wie oft noch. *Anonymität = asoziales Verhalten.*
> 
> Die Menschen die so ein Verhalten zeigen fühlen sich halt sicher hinter Ihren Bildschirmen.



Genau so ist es. Verschwindet man in der völligen Anonymität, zeigt der Mensch meist seinen von Natur gegebenen Charakter. Und der ist leider nun mal so, wenn man ein Mindestmaß an sozialer Kompetenz und Erziehung außen vor lässt oder nie erlernt bzw. wehalten hat.


----------



## MewMewMewtu (3. September 2010)

Das Blöde daran ist ja, das die meisten davon ü18 sind.
Ich so spielen wie left 4 dead, call of duty usw ist die Community auch net besser.
Also nix mit ü18 servern und problem gelöst


----------



## UTlFin (3. September 2010)

als auswahloption fehlt, mir persoenlich, noch "blablub"

weil:
1. des der x'te fred zu diesem thema is
2. du dir deine fragen selbst schon beantwortet hast

da du wohl aber auf antwort hoffst...bin in etwa konform mit der Eraiser's

grusz, Fin


----------



## Falwas (3. September 2010)

UTlFin schrieb:


> als auswahloption fehlt, mir persoenlich, noch "blablub"
> 
> weil:
> 1. des der x'te fred zu diesem thema is
> ...




Du bist das beste Beispiel zum Thema umgangston. Flamen auf niedrigem Niveau und zu cool für Rechtschreibung/Interpunktion.


----------



## Wealhþeow (3. September 2010)

Falwas schrieb:


> LP2, BOON, lösch ma dein char, bums deine muddi,DUELL??, ogogogog, einself, gearscore /igno
> 
> Klar bin ich mit dem Umgangston zufrieden. Vor allem mit:
> 
> ...



Ich komme aus Norddeutschland (kühler Charakter und so) und muss sagen: Ich habe selten so gelacht, als ich einen Kommentar gelesen haben!

Thumbs up!!!


----------



## Falwas (3. September 2010)

Wealhþeow schrieb:


> Ich komme aus Norddeutschland (kühler Charakter und so) und muss sagen: Ich habe selten so gelacht, als ich einen Kommentar gelesen haben!
> 
> Thumbs up!!!




Wird daran liegen das ich ebenfalls aus Norddeutschland komme. Heissen dank, das geht runter wie Öl. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wealhþeow (3. September 2010)

Falwas schrieb:


> Wird daran liegen das ich ebenfalls aus Norddeutschland komme. Heissen dank, das geht runter wie Öl.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Mehr davon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (3. September 2010)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Wie sich auf Buffed immer der Abschaum der Menschheit tummelt. <3



Und diese Leute die immer alle anderen für abschaum halten nur weil sie die warheit sagen, oder kümmert es dich wenn soeben 5 Kinder in Afrika einen Grausammen Hunger tod gestorben sind? Willst du etwa jetzt für jedes gestorbene Kind eine gedenk minute einlegen? viel spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



&#8364;: 



ootimeplotoo schrieb:


> da sag ich nur dazu aso pack
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Danke, Gleichfalls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falwas (3. September 2010)

Wealhþeow schrieb:


> Mehr davon
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Letztens meinte einer im Handelskanal
"Nur leute wo die Eltern Geschwister sind spaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaammmmmen"

Dachte mir: "Na deine Eltern müssen ja kluge Geschwister gewesen sein."


----------



## Chillers (3. September 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Um meine Meinung auf den ersten Seiten hier noch einmal zu ergänzen, poste ich auch hier noch einmal den text, den ich eben in einem anderen Thread verfasst habe. Die Threads ähneln sich sehr.
> 
> 
> Eine berechtigte Frage, die man sich zurecht stellen könnte, verfolgt man den Umgangston und das Niveau, auf dem sich die Community bewegt.



Ich kann nur sagen: Hut ab! Hast das alles sehr gut beschrieben und auch versucht, darzustellen, wo ein Hauptproblem liegt in unserer Gesellschaft: Im Erziehungssystem.

Bliebe noch zu sagen, dass auch die Lehrer mit der Wucht der Probleme, die sie (mit) bewältigen sollen, einfach nur noch überfordert sind.
Das Niveau an den Schulen gleicht sich, was Inhalt der Lehre, Umgangsformen und Ausdruck angeht, eben unter Druck nach unten an.

Wer es kann, schickt seine Kinder auf private/halbprivate Schulen oder schickt sie iwann wenn´s geht mal für ein Jahr nach England oder so. 30.000 Euronen plus pro Schuljahr vorausgesetzt.

Dass immer noch zu wenig Geld in das Bildungssystem gesteckt wird, sollte auch klar sein, gerade was Ausstattung/Sanierung von öffentlichen Schulen angeht.

Wir haben hier ein Gymmi, das vor Anmeldungen nur so explodiert, aber immer noch keine gescheite Mensa, Aufenthalts-/oder Ruheräume hat. Und das, wo jeder Jahrgang jetzt 5-zügig fährt (von 5-11) . Die Oberstufe ist auch erweitert worden, weil viele Realschüler kommen. Denn selbst die haben es schwer, mit einem Realschulabschluss von 2,0 ! eine Lehrstelle zu finden.
Und seit 3 Jahren werden wir mit der Mensa vertröstet - es ist kein kein Geld dafür da...
Dafür wurde noch unter der alten Landesregierung eine neue Hauptschule mit allem Drum und Dran für mehrere Millionen neu hochgezogen. Neue Anmeldungen? Zahlen werden nicht bekannt gegeben, wahrscheinlich nur so um die 30.

Wir haben auch nicht zu wenige Lehrer. Aber zu viele, die den Beamtenstatus erreichen (können) und damit auch bei späterem Frust zu gut abgesichert sind,
monatelang krankfeiern können oder ihren Frust eben durch unmotiviertes LEHREN kompensieren und trotzdem ganz gut mit der Pension über die Runden kommen.
Beamtenstatus bei Lehren ist für mich eh´ein Witz. Bei der Post/Bahn wurde es abgeschafft, warum nicht auch hier?


----------



## Falwas (3. September 2010)

Chillers schrieb:


> Ich kann nur sagen: Hut ab!  ... wurde es abgeschafft, warum nicht auch hier?



Genau. Soviel zum Thema Umgangston.
Ich denke auch grade an das von mir weiter oben geschriebene und frage mich: "Wenn meine Eltern Geschwister wären, wäre mein Bruder dann gleichzeitig mein Cousin?"
*grübelt*


----------

